# Pasta firm Barilla boycotted over 'classic family' remarks



## TemplarKormac

After I had just gotten done talking about free speech, we have gay rights groups trying to dictate morality and expression to a longstanding company in Italy... sigh.



> Gay rights activists in Italy have launched a boycott of the world's leading pasta maker after its chairman said he would only portray the "classic family" in his advertisements and, if people objected to that, they should feel free to eat a different kind of pasta.
> 
> Guido Barilla, who controls the fourth-generation Barilla Group family business with his two brothers, sparked outrage among activists, consumers and some politicians when he said he would not consider using a gay family to advertise Barilla pasta.
> 
> "For us the concept of the sacred family remains one of the basic values of the company," he told Italian radio on Wednesday evening. "I would not do it but not out of a lack of respect for homosexuals who have the right to do what they want without bothering others  [but] I don't see things like they do and I think the family that we speak to is a classic family."
> 
> Asked what effect he thought his attitude would have on gay consumers of pasta, Barilla said: "Well, if they like our pasta and our message they will eat it; if they don't like it and they don't like what we say they will  eat another."
> 
> In response, Aurelio Mancuso, chairman of Equality Italia, accused Barilla of being deliberately provocative. "Accepting the invitation of Barilla's owner to not eat his pasta, we are launching a boycott campaign against all his products," he added.



Pasta firm Barilla boycotted over 'classic family' remarks | World news | The Guardian


----------



## Connery

*Moved to proper forum*


----------



## Two Thumbs

Well good for him for standing up to the kooks

seriously, 3.8% of the pop is gay, bi, trans.  It aint gunna hurt the bottom line.


----------



## deltex1

TemplarKormac said:


> After I had just gotten done talking about free speech, we have gay rights groups trying to dictate morality and expression to a longstanding company in Italy... sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gay rights activists in Italy have launched a boycott of the world's leading pasta maker after its chairman said he would only portray the "classic family" in his advertisements and, if people objected to that, they should feel free to eat a different kind of pasta.
> 
> Guido Barilla, who controls the fourth-generation Barilla Group family business with his two brothers, sparked outrage among activists, consumers and some politicians when he said he would not consider using a gay family to advertise Barilla pasta.
> 
> "For us the concept of the sacred family remains one of the basic values of the company," he told Italian radio on Wednesday evening. "I would not do it but not out of a lack of respect for homosexuals who have the right to do what they want without bothering others  [but] I don't see things like they do and I think the family that we speak to is a classic family."
> 
> Asked what effect he thought his attitude would have on gay consumers of pasta, Barilla said: "Well, if they like our pasta and our message they will eat it; if they don't like it and they don't like what we say they will  eat another."
> 
> In response, Aurelio Mancuso, chairman of Equality Italia, accused Barilla of being deliberately provocative. "Accepting the invitation of Barilla's owner to not eat his pasta, we are launching a boycott campaign against all his products," he added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pasta firm Barilla boycotted over 'classic family' remarks | World news | The Guardian
Click to expand...


Three cheers for Guido!


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

TemplarKormac said:


> After I had just gotten done talking about free speech, we have gay rights groups trying to dictate morality and expression to a longstanding company in Italy... sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gay rights activists in Italy have launched a boycott of the world's leading pasta maker after its chairman said he would only portray the "classic family" in his advertisements and, if people objected to that, they should feel free to eat a different kind of pasta.
> 
> Guido Barilla, who controls the fourth-generation Barilla Group family business with his two brothers, sparked outrage among activists, consumers and some politicians when he said he would not consider using a gay family to advertise Barilla pasta.
> 
> "For us the concept of the sacred family remains one of the basic values of the company," he told Italian radio on Wednesday evening. "I would not do it but not out of a lack of respect for homosexuals who have the right to do what they want without bothering others  [but] I don't see things like they do and I think the family that we speak to is a classic family."
> 
> Asked what effect he thought his attitude would have on gay consumers of pasta, Barilla said: "Well, if they like our pasta and our message they will eat it; if they don't like it and they don't like what we say they will  eat another."
> 
> In response, Aurelio Mancuso, chairman of Equality Italia, accused Barilla of being deliberately provocative. "Accepting the invitation of Barilla's owner to not eat his pasta, we are launching a boycott campaign against all his products," he added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pasta firm Barilla boycotted over 'classic family' remarks | World news | The Guardian
Click to expand...


You havent been talking about free speech. 

Restrictions concerning placing limits on free speech apply only to government and public sector law/policy making entities, not private citizens or private groups or organizations. 

That gay rights activists in Italy - or anywhere else, for that matter - have advocated a boycott in no way manifests a violation of the right of this or any other company to freely express itself. 

You again only exhibit your ignorance of the issue.


----------



## sfcalifornia

TemplarKormac said:


> After I had just gotten done talking about free speech, we have gay rights groups trying to dictate morality and expression to a longstanding company in Italy... sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gay rights activists in Italy have launched a boycott of the world's leading pasta maker after its chairman said he would only portray the "classic family" in his advertisements and, if people objected to that, they should feel free to eat a different kind of pasta.
> 
> Guido Barilla, who controls the fourth-generation Barilla Group family business with his two brothers, sparked outrage among activists, consumers and some politicians when he said he would not consider using a gay family to advertise Barilla pasta.
> 
> "For us the concept of the sacred family remains one of the basic values of the company," he told Italian radio on Wednesday evening. "I would not do it but not out of a lack of respect for homosexuals who have the right to do what they want without bothering others  [but] I don't see things like they do and I think the family that we speak to is a classic family."
> 
> Asked what effect he thought his attitude would have on gay consumers of pasta, Barilla said: "Well, if they like our pasta and our message they will eat it; if they don't like it and they don't like what we say they will  eat another."
> 
> In response, Aurelio Mancuso, chairman of Equality Italia, accused Barilla of being deliberately provocative. "Accepting the invitation of Barilla's owner to not eat his pasta, we are launching a boycott campaign against all his products," he added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pasta firm Barilla boycotted over 'classic family' remarks | World news | The Guardian
Click to expand...


Guido is exercising his freedom of speech and Aurelio is exercising his.

It's up to _you_ to decide whether to buy the products or not, not some government law dictating expression and morality.


----------



## Alfalfa

Two Thumbs said:


> Well good for him for standing up to the kooks
> 
> seriously, 3.8% of the pop is gay, bi, trans.  It aint gunna hurt the bottom line.



Ya think?  This boycott will move to the US and MO is within 3-6 months my local supermarket won't be carrying Barilla any more.

They're dead.


----------



## martybegan

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> After I had just gotten done talking about free speech, we have gay rights groups trying to dictate morality and expression to a longstanding company in Italy... sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gay rights activists in Italy have launched a boycott of the world's leading pasta maker after its chairman said he would only portray the "classic family" in his advertisements and, if people objected to that, they should feel free to eat a different kind of pasta.
> 
> Guido Barilla, who controls the fourth-generation Barilla Group family business with his two brothers, sparked outrage among activists, consumers and some politicians when he said he would not consider using a gay family to advertise Barilla pasta.
> 
> "For us the concept of the sacred family remains one of the basic values of the company," he told Italian radio on Wednesday evening. "I would not do it but not out of a lack of respect for homosexuals who have the right to do what they want without bothering others  [but] I don't see things like they do and I think the family that we speak to is a classic family."
> 
> Asked what effect he thought his attitude would have on gay consumers of pasta, Barilla said: "Well, if they like our pasta and our message they will eat it; if they don't like it and they don't like what we say they will  eat another."
> 
> In response, Aurelio Mancuso, chairman of Equality Italia, accused Barilla of being deliberately provocative. "Accepting the invitation of Barilla's owner to not eat his pasta, we are launching a boycott campaign against all his products," he added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pasta firm Barilla boycotted over 'classic family' remarks | World news | The Guardian
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You havent been talking about free speech.
> 
> Restrictions concerning placing limits on free speech apply only to government and public sector law/policy making entities, not private citizens or private groups or organizations.
> 
> That gay rights activists in Italy - or anywhere else, for that matter - have advocated a boycott in no way manifests a violation of the right of this or any other company to freely express itself.
> 
> You again only exhibit your ignorance of the issue.
Click to expand...


Its not censorship, but it is a bunch of people being intolerant whiny bitches. 

Everyone needs to man up, even women.


----------



## Alfalfa

martybegan said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> After I had just gotten done talking about free speech, we have gay rights groups trying to dictate morality and expression to a longstanding company in Italy... sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> Pasta firm Barilla boycotted over 'classic family' remarks | World news | The Guardian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You havent been talking about free speech.
> 
> Restrictions concerning placing limits on free speech apply only to government and public sector law/policy making entities, not private citizens or private groups or organizations.
> 
> That gay rights activists in Italy - or anywhere else, for that matter - have advocated a boycott in no way manifests a violation of the right of this or any other company to freely express itself.
> 
> You again only exhibit your ignorance of the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its not censorship, but it is a bunch of people being intolerant whiny bitches.
> 
> Everyone needs to man up, even women.
Click to expand...


I suggest if you have Barilla stock, dump it now.


----------



## Unkotare

I reckon this will actually boost their sales. A clever ploy to position themselves as the 'traditional Italian pasta' - a sobriquet that many producers in that industry have tried to claim. He was really using the old noodle there. This might help them elbow out the competition.


----------



## Unkotare

Alfalfa said:


> I suggest if you have Barilla stock, dump it now.





Into a pot of lightly salted, boiling water. It's gonna be quite a feast!


----------



## Alfalfa

I just sent a note to my local market...which is also a national/regional chain.

I wonder how many notes like mine will it take before they dump Barilla?

Lot's of pasta companies out there...


----------



## Alfalfa

Unkotare said:


> I reckon this will actually boost their sales. A clever ploy to position themselves as the 'traditional Italian pasta' - a sobriquet that many producers in that industry have tried to claim. He was really using the old noodle there. This might help them elbow out the competition.



Yes, national and regional supermarket chains just can't wait to align themselves with homo hating companies aligned with the vatican...

Heheh...


----------



## Moonglow

gays are always eating noodles, they don't care what brand they are, so they can eat their hearts out.


----------



## Katzndogz

Alfalfa said:


> I just sent a note to my local market...which is also a national/regional chain.
> 
> I wonder how many notes like mine will it take before they dump Barilla?
> 
> Lot's of pasta companies out there...



Hasn't Chick Fil A closed yet?

Most people really don't care about gay outrage.  They might buy more Barilla rather than less simply because they are sick and tired of being led around by "outrage of the day".


----------



## Trajan

Alfalfa said:


> I just sent a note to my local market...which is also a national/regional chain.
> 
> I wonder how many notes like mine will it take before they dump Barilla?
> 
> Lot's of pasta companies out there...



I make my own sauce but I will buy Barilla pasta from now on.......


----------



## Politico

So the CEO said hey don't like it eat something else. That's what anyone else would do. These folks? Nope. And the gays wonder why people have a problem with them.


----------



## Alfalfa

Katzndogz said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just sent a note to my local market...which is also a national/regional chain.
> 
> I wonder how many notes like mine will it take before they dump Barilla?
> 
> Lot's of pasta companies out there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hasn't Chick Fil A closed yet?
> 
> Most people really don't care about gay outrage.  They might buy more Barilla rather than less simply because they are sick and tired of being led around by "outrage of the day".
Click to expand...


CFA is different, they're retail.  They can make up the loss of the gay and gay friendly market by having like minded gay haters eat there more often.

Barilla is wholesale.  What will a gay hating christian do when they go their local Von's and there is no Barilla on the shelf?

You just don't get this, do you.

It's hilarious. Barilla is dead.  All they had to say was they understood the concerns of their customers and would consider those concerns in future marketing campaigns.  Instead they run and start humping the leg of jebus...for all the world to see.

As I said, if you got Barilla stock, dump it now, and I mean in the next 12 hours.


----------



## Alfalfa

Trajan said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just sent a note to my local market...which is also a national/regional chain.
> 
> I wonder how many notes like mine will it take before they dump Barilla?
> 
> Lot's of pasta companies out there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I make my own sauce but I will buy Barilla pasta from now on.......
Click to expand...


Where you going to buy it from?  Amazon?


----------



## Trajan

Alfalfa said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just sent a note to my local market...which is also a national/regional chain.
> 
> I wonder how many notes like mine will it take before they dump Barilla?
> 
> Lot's of pasta companies out there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I make my own sauce but I will buy Barilla pasta from now on.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where you going to buy it from?  Amazon?
Click to expand...


if I have to, I already buy blood orange juice and snowballs off amazon, *shrugs*


----------



## koshergrl

I love Barilla.
I am concerned...perhaps homos eat more pasta than anyone else in the world, thus making their boycott somehow significant....

Nawwww.....lol.

Catholics of Italian descent aren't going to go crazy on Barilla, I promise you.

Alfalfa might lose a few pounds, though. What's a good queer-owned pasta manufacturer?


----------



## Alfalfa

Trajan said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I make my own sauce but I will buy Barilla pasta from now on.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where you going to buy it from?  Amazon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if I have to, I already buy blood orange juice and snowballs off amazon, *shrugs*
Click to expand...


I'm sure losing 75% of the chain supermarket wholesale market in the US will be made up by Amazon orders...


----------



## Alfalfa

koshergrl said:


> I love Barilla.
> I am concerned...perhaps homos eat more pasta than anyone else in the world, thus making their boycott somehow significant....
> 
> Nawwww.....lol.
> 
> *Catholics of Italian descent aren't going to go crazy on Barilla, I promise you.*
> 
> Alfalfa might lose a few pounds, though. What's a good queer-owned pasta manufacturer?



Where are they going to buy it?


----------



## Connery

Alfalfa said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just sent a note to my local market...which is also a national/regional chain.
> 
> I wonder how many notes like mine will it take before they dump Barilla?
> 
> Lot's of pasta companies out there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hasn't Chick Fil A closed yet?
> 
> Most people really don't care about gay outrage.  They might buy more Barilla rather than less simply because they are sick and tired of being led around by "outrage of the day".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CFA is different, they're retail.  They can make up the loss of the gay and gay friendly market by having like minded gay haters eat there more often.
> 
> Barilla is wholesale.  What will a gay hating christian do when they go their local Von's and there is no Barilla on the shelf?
> 
> You just don't get this, do you.
> 
> It's hilarious. Barilla is dead.  All they had to say was they understood the concerns of their customers and would consider those concerns in future marketing campaigns.  Instead they run and start humping the leg of jebus...for all the world to see.
> 
> *As I said, if you got Barilla stock, dump it now, and I mean in the next 12 hours.*
Click to expand...


Barilla is privately owned by the Barilla family.


----------



## koshergrl

The same places they buy it now, Einstein.


----------



## Alfalfa

Connery said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hasn't Chick Fil A closed yet?
> 
> Most people really don't care about gay outrage.  They might buy more Barilla rather than less simply because they are sick and tired of being led around by "outrage of the day".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CFA is different, they're retail.  They can make up the loss of the gay and gay friendly market by having like minded gay haters eat there more often.
> 
> Barilla is wholesale.  What will a gay hating christian do when they go their local Von's and there is no Barilla on the shelf?
> 
> You just don't get this, do you.
> 
> It's hilarious. Barilla is dead.  All they had to say was they understood the concerns of their customers and would consider those concerns in future marketing campaigns.  Instead they run and start humping the leg of jebus...for all the world to see.
> 
> *As I said, if you got Barilla stock, dump it now, and I mean in the next 12 hours.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Barilla is privately owned by the Barilla family.
Click to expand...


That's even worse...there are no stockholders or BOD to jump in and inject a little sanity into the situation.

IMO one of two things will happen.  The Barilla family will stick to their bible guns and refuse to back down, sending the company into bankruptcy, or within 30 days you will see a 180 degree mea culpa from them including significant donations to LGBT causes.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

koshergrl said:


> I love Barilla.
> I am concerned...perhaps homos eat more pasta than anyone else in the world, thus making their boycott somehow significant....
> 
> Nawwww.....lol.
> 
> Catholics of Italian descent aren't going to go crazy on Barilla, I promise you.
> 
> Alfalfa might lose a few pounds, though. What's a good queer-owned pasta manufacturer?



If USMB, a private entity, were to delete this post because of its hate and ignorance, that would not constitute a violation of the posters free speech. 

Conservatives need to understand that private societys disdain for their hate and ignorance in no way infringes upon their right to freely express that hate and ignorance.


----------



## Alfalfa

koshergrl said:


> The same places they buy it now, Einstein.



What makes you think major US supermarket chains will carry their products after this?


----------



## Unkotare

Alfalfa said:


> I just sent a note to my local market...which is also a national/regional chain.
> 
> I wonder how many notes like mine will it take before they dump Barilla?
> 
> Lot's of pasta companies out there...




Gosh, how will national supermarket chains deal with the avalanche of up to 5 or 6 notes?



"Hmmm...let's see: Barilla products sell very well and bring customers into my store to buy other things as well. On the other hand, 5 or 6 people who give a shit about an interview on an Italian radio station sent me notes. What to do...what to do...?"


----------



## Unkotare

Alfalfa said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same places they buy it now, Einstein.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think major US supermarket chains will carry their products after this?
Click to expand...




Because they are more concerned with profit than with the emoting of a teeny-tiny minority of cranks like you?


----------



## Unkotare

koshergrl said:


> What's a good queer-owned pasta manufacturer?




The Limp Noodle Co. of Provincetown, MA.


----------



## Alfalfa

Unkotare said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same places they buy it now, Einstein.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think major US supermarket chains will carry their products after this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they are more concerned with profit than with the emoting of a teeny-tiny minority of cranks like you?
Click to expand...


Lot's of pasta whole sellers out there...


----------



## Alfalfa

Unkotare said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's a good queer-owned pasta manufacturer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Limp Noodle Co. of Provincetown, MA.
Click to expand...


When this is all said and done that may be what the Barilla bros change the name of their company to.


----------



## Unkotare

Alfalfa said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think major US supermarket chains will carry their products after this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they are more concerned with profit than with the emoting of a teeny-tiny minority of cranks like you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lot's of pasta whole sellers out there...
Click to expand...




And lots of pasta eaters too, very few of whom will give a shit about this guy's view on homosexuality one way or the other.


----------



## Alfalfa

Unkotare said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because they are more concerned with profit than with the emoting of a teeny-tiny minority of cranks like you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lot's of pasta whole sellers out there...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lots of pasta eaters too, very few of whom will give a shit about this guy's view on homosexuality one way or the other.
Click to expand...


It's not the pasta eaters they have to worry about, it's the retailers who buy their product wholesale.

I thought I made this clear?  Are you having a problem picking up on this?


----------



## Unkotare

Alfalfa said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I reckon this will actually boost their sales. A clever ploy to position themselves as the 'traditional Italian pasta' - a sobriquet that many producers in that industry have tried to claim. He was really using the old noodle there. This might help them elbow out the competition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, national and regional supermarket chains just can't wait to align themselves with homo hating companies aligned with the vatican...
> 
> Heheh...
Click to expand...



The guy never said he "hated" homosexuals, and I've yet to hear of a national or regional supermarket chain that has taken a firm 'anti-Vatican' position. 

You gotta get outside your own head once in a while, precious.


----------



## Unkotare

Alfalfa said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lot's of pasta whole sellers out there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lots of pasta eaters too, very few of whom will give a shit about this guy's view on homosexuality one way or the other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not the pasta eaters they have to worry about, it's the retailers who buy their product wholesale.
Click to expand...




Which they will continue to do because customers will continue to purchase the product from said retailers no matter how much of a conniption you throw here today.


----------



## Alfalfa

Unkotare said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> And lots of pasta eaters too, very few of whom will give a shit about this guy's view on homosexuality one way or the other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the pasta eaters they have to worry about, it's the retailers who buy their product wholesale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which they will continue to do because customers will continue to purchase the product from said retailers no matter how much of a conniption you throw here today.
Click to expand...


I'm not sure all you fag haters have quite understood the number one rule of fag haterdom...if you got a business don't put a bullseye on your asshole.

Barilla did just that.


----------



## Unkotare

Alfalfa said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the pasta eaters they have to worry about, it's the retailers who buy their product wholesale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which they will continue to do because customers will continue to purchase the product from said retailers no matter how much of a conniption you throw here today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure all you fag haters have quite understood the number one rule of fag haterdom...if you got a business don't put a bullseye on your asshole.
> 
> Barilla did just that.
Click to expand...



This is the point at which you apologize for making a false accusation against me. Go ahead, I'm waiting. And stop using so many slurs, sock.


----------



## Alfalfa

"For us the concept of the *sacred family* remains one of the* basic values of the company,*" he told Italian radio on Wednesday evening. "I would not do it but not out of a lack of respect for homosexuals who *have the right to do what they want without bothering others* &#8230; [but] I don't see things like they do and *I think the family that we speak to is a classic family."*

Because you know, fags can't have families...much less "sacred or classic families" and they never buy pasta...you know...for their nonexistent, non sacred/classic families.


----------



## Alfalfa

Unkotare said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which they will continue to do because customers will continue to purchase the product from said retailers no matter how much of a conniption you throw here today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure all you fag haters have quite understood the number one rule of fag haterdom...if you got a business don't put a bullseye on your asshole.
> 
> Barilla did just that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is the point at which you apologize for making a false accusation against me. Go ahead, I'm waiting. And stop using so many slurs, sock.
Click to expand...


What was the false accusation?


----------



## koshergrl

Lolol..you would think you homo bloc loons would have learned your lesson with chick and all that...

But the beauty of retarded bigots is they never learn.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Alfalfa said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well good for him for standing up to the kooks
> 
> seriously, 3.8% of the pop is gay, bi, trans.  It aint gunna hurt the bottom line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya think?  This boycott will move to the US and MO is within 3-6 months my local supermarket won't be carrying Barilla any more.
> 
> They're dead.
Click to expand...


Yeah, sure they are, because the boycott against Chick-Fil-A was so effective, right?


----------



## Unkotare

Alfalfa said:


> "For us the concept of the *sacred family* remains one of the* basic values of the company,*" he told Italian radio on Wednesday evening. "I would not do it but not out of a lack of respect for homosexuals who *have the right to do what they want without bothering others*  [but] I don't see things like they do and *I think the family that we speak to is a classic family."*
> 
> Because you know, fags can't have families...much less "sacred or classic families" and they never buy pasta...you know...for their nonexistent, non sacred/classic families.





You seem awfully fond of using that particular slur. Suspiciously so...


----------



## Unkotare

Alfalfa said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure all you fag haters have quite understood the number one rule of fag haterdom...if you got a business don't put a bullseye on your asshole.
> 
> Barilla did just that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the point at which you apologize for making a false accusation against me. Go ahead, I'm waiting. And stop using so many slurs, sock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What was the false accusation?
Click to expand...



That I "hate" the demographic in question. Still waiting for that apology.


----------



## Alfalfa

koshergrl said:


> Lolol..you would think you homo bloc loons would have learned your lesson with chick and all that...
> 
> But the beauty of retarded bigots is they never learn.



What lesson was that?


----------



## Alfalfa

Unkotare said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the point at which you apologize for making a false accusation against me. Go ahead, I'm waiting. And stop using so many slurs, sock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was the false accusation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That I "hate" the demographic in question. Still waiting for that apology.
Click to expand...


Prove you don't hate them.  Because I haven't seen shit and everything you post is evidence to the contrary.


----------



## Alfalfa

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well good for him for standing up to the kooks
> 
> seriously, 3.8% of the pop is gay, bi, trans.  It aint gunna hurt the bottom line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya think?  This boycott will move to the US and MO is within 3-6 months my local supermarket won't be carrying Barilla any more.
> 
> They're dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, sure they are, because the boycott against Chick-Fil-A was so effective, right?
Click to expand...


Prove it wasn't.


----------



## Alfalfa

Unkotare said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> "For us the concept of the *sacred family* remains one of the* basic values of the company,*" he told Italian radio on Wednesday evening. "I would not do it but not out of a lack of respect for homosexuals who *have the right to do what they want without bothering others*  [but] I don't see things like they do and *I think the family that we speak to is a classic family."*
> 
> Because you know, fags can't have families...much less "sacred or classic families" and they never buy pasta...you know...for their nonexistent, non sacred/classic families.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem awfully fond of using that particular slur. Suspiciously so...
Click to expand...


I have a couple of fag friends, they have given me permission.


----------



## Unkotare

Alfalfa said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was the false accusation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That I "hate" the demographic in question. Still waiting for that apology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove you don't hate them.
Click to expand...



That's not how it works, you utter moron. The onus is on YOU. I'll have that apology now.


----------



## Unkotare

Alfalfa said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> "For us the concept of the *sacred family* remains one of the* basic values of the company,*" he told Italian radio on Wednesday evening. "I would not do it but not out of a lack of respect for homosexuals who *have the right to do what they want without bothering others*  [but] I don't see things like they do and *I think the family that we speak to is a classic family."*
> 
> Because you know, fags can't have families...much less "sacred or classic families" and they never buy pasta...you know...for their nonexistent, non sacred/classic families.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem awfully fond of using that particular slur. Suspiciously so...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a couple of fag friends, they have given me permission.
Click to expand...




No, I suspect you are a full-on bigot yourself and just feigning outrage for trolling purposes, sock.


----------



## Unkotare

Alfalfa said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya think?  This boycott will move to the US and MO is within 3-6 months my local supermarket won't be carrying Barilla any more.
> 
> They're dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sure they are, because the boycott against Chick-Fil-A was so effective, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove it wasn't.
Click to expand...


Chick-Fil-A Sales Soar In 2012 Despite Bad PR

Chick-fil-A keeps growing despite uproar | www.ajc.com


----------



## Alfalfa

Unkotare said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> That I "hate" the demographic in question. Still waiting for that apology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove you don't hate them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's not how it works, you utter moron. The onus is on YOU. I'll have that apology now.
Click to expand...


"Because they are more concerned with profit than with the emoting of a teeny-tiny minority of cranks like you?"

" What's a good queer-owned pasta manufacturer?  The Limp Noodle Co. of Provincetown, MA."

Now tell us how fond you are of homos.


----------



## Alfalfa

Unkotare said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sure they are, because the boycott against Chick-Fil-A was so effective, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chick-Fil-A Sales Soar In 2012 Despite Bad PR
> 
> Chick-fil-A keeps growing despite uproar | www.ajc.com
Click to expand...


Let's see the 2013 numbers.


----------



## Unkotare

Alfalfa said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove you don't hate them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not how it works, you utter moron. The onus is on YOU. I'll have that apology now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Because they are more concerned with profit than with the emoting of a teeny-tiny minority of cranks like you?"
> 
> " What's a good queer-owned pasta manufacturer?  The Limp Noodle Co. of Provincetown, MA."
> 
> Now tell us how fond you are of homos.
Click to expand...




And where did you read any "hatred" into either of those comments? Wherever it may be, it is entirely the fabrication of your imagination and has nothing to do with my intentions. Still waiting for that apology.



And STOP throwing around slurs like that. It is offensive and inappropriate.


----------



## Unkotare

Alfalfa said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it wasn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chick-Fil-A Sales Soar In 2012 Despite Bad PR
> 
> Chick-fil-A keeps growing despite uproar | www.ajc.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's see the 2013 numbers.
Click to expand...



When was the boycott?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Alfalfa said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it wasn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chick-Fil-A Sales Soar In 2012 Despite Bad PR
> 
> Chick-fil-A keeps growing despite uproar | www.ajc.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's see the 2013 numbers.
Click to expand...


I don't know how it's figured in Arkansas, but for the rest of the world, 2013 isn't over yet.


----------



## Alfalfa

Unkotare said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not how it works, you utter moron. The onus is on YOU. I'll have that apology now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Because they are more concerned with profit than with the emoting of a teeny-tiny minority of cranks like you?"
> 
> " What's a good queer-owned pasta manufacturer?  The Limp Noodle Co. of Provincetown, MA."
> 
> Now tell us how fond you are of homos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And where did you read any "hatred" into either of those comments? Wherever it may be, it is entirely the fabrication of your imagination and has nothing to do with my intentions. Still waiting for that apology.
Click to expand...


Then you won't have any trouble expressing your admiration for homosexuals and their effort to obtain equal marriage rights?


----------



## Noomi

There is no such thing as the 'classic' family these days.


----------



## Alfalfa

Unkotare said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chick-Fil-A Sales Soar In 2012 Despite Bad PR
> 
> Chick-fil-A keeps growing despite uproar | www.ajc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see the 2013 numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When was the boycott?
Click to expand...


Mid-Late 4th quarter.

You do know what quarters mean in business?


----------



## Unkotare

Alfalfa said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Because they are more concerned with profit than with the emoting of a teeny-tiny minority of cranks like you?"
> 
> " What's a good queer-owned pasta manufacturer?  The Limp Noodle Co. of Provincetown, MA."
> 
> Now tell us how fond you are of homos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And where did you read any "hatred" into either of those comments? Wherever it may be, it is entirely the fabrication of your imagination and has nothing to do with my intentions. Still waiting for that apology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you won't have any trouble expressing your admiration for homosexuals and their effort to obtain equal marriage rights?
Click to expand...



I didn't say I "admired" anyone for their sexual orientation, and I haven't taken a position on gay marriage. Still no "hatred" there, troll. Now, about that apology.


----------



## Alfalfa

Rat in the Hat said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chick-Fil-A Sales Soar In 2012 Despite Bad PR
> 
> Chick-fil-A keeps growing despite uproar | www.ajc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see the 2013 numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know how it's figured in Arkansas, but for the rest of the world, 2013 isn't over yet.
Click to expand...


There are 4 quarters in a year and most business's generate public sales reports for each.  So how about you go pull up the CFA reports for the the first 2 quarters of this year.


----------



## Unkotare

Alfalfa said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see the 2013 numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When was the boycott?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mid-Late 4th quarter.
Click to expand...




Of what year?


----------



## Alfalfa

Noomi said:


> There is no such thing as the 'classic' family these days.



Evidently Barillas got it _nailed._


----------



## Alfalfa

Unkotare said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> And where did you read any "hatred" into either of those comments? Wherever it may be, it is entirely the fabrication of your imagination and has nothing to do with my intentions. Still waiting for that apology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you won't have any trouble expressing your admiration for homosexuals and their effort to obtain equal marriage rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say I "admired" anyone for their sexual orientation, and I haven't taken a position on gay marriage. Still no "hatred" there, troll. Now, about that apology.
Click to expand...


You haven't taken a position on gay marriage?  You are aware this is well into the 21st Century...what are you waiting for?


----------



## Unkotare

Alfalfa said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you won't have any trouble expressing your admiration for homosexuals and their effort to obtain equal marriage rights?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say I "admired" anyone for their sexual orientation, and I haven't taken a position on gay marriage. Still no "hatred" there, troll. Now, about that apology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't taken a position on gay marriage?  You are aware this is well into the 21st Century...what are you waiting for?
Click to expand...




Not your concern. I have not expressed "hatred" for anyone. YOU are the only one throwing around slurs here, sock. Now, hurry it up with that apology.


----------



## Alfalfa

Unkotare said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> When was the boycott?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid-Late 4th quarter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of what year?
Click to expand...


Seriously?  You're asking when was the CFA imbroglio?

Here's a clue...the 4th quarter of this year hasn't happened yet...


----------



## Alfalfa

Unkotare said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say I "admired" anyone for their sexual orientation, and I haven't taken a position on gay marriage. Still no "hatred" there, troll. Now, about that apology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't taken a position on gay marriage?  You are aware this is well into the 21st Century...what are you waiting for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not your concern. I have not expressed "hatred" for anyone. YOU are the only one throwing around slurs here, sock. Now, hurry it up with that apology.
Click to expand...


Are there any issues of the gay community you support?


----------



## Connery

Alfalfa said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> CFA is different, they're retail.  They can make up the loss of the gay and gay friendly market by having like minded gay haters eat there more often.
> 
> Barilla is wholesale.  What will a gay hating christian do when they go their local Von's and there is no Barilla on the shelf?
> 
> You just don't get this, do you.
> 
> It's hilarious. Barilla is dead.  All they had to say was they understood the concerns of their customers and would consider those concerns in future marketing campaigns.  Instead they run and start humping the leg of jebus...for all the world to see.
> 
> *As I said, if you got Barilla stock, dump it now, and I mean in the next 12 hours.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barilla is privately owned by the Barilla family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's even worse...there are no stockholders or BOD to jump in and inject a little sanity into the situation.
> 
> IMO one of two things will happen.  The Barilla family will stick to their bible guns and refuse to back down, sending the company into bankruptcy, or within 30 days you will see a 180 degree mea culpa from them including significant donations to LGBT causes.
Click to expand...


I think Barilla will say ...screw em let them eat Chef Boyardee. The Barilla Group employs more than 8,000 people and in 2012 had net sales of more than 3.2 billion euro.


----------



## Unkotare

Alfalfa said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mid-Late 4th quarter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of what year?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously?  You're asking when was the CFA imbroglio?
> 
> Here's a clue...the 4th quarter of this year hasn't happened yet...
Click to expand...




So the answer is................



Come on, you can do it.......................


----------



## Unkotare

Alfalfa said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't taken a position on gay marriage?  You are aware this is well into the 21st Century...what are you waiting for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not your concern. I have not expressed "hatred" for anyone. YOU are the only one throwing around slurs here, sock. Now, hurry it up with that apology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there any issues of the gay community you support?
Click to expand...




Also not your concern. I have not expressed any of the "hatred" of which you have wrongly accused me. Now, if you have any character or integrity whatsoever you will apologize at once.


----------



## Alfalfa

Unkotare said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not your concern. I have not expressed "hatred" for anyone. YOU are the only one throwing around slurs here, sock. Now, hurry it up with that apology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any issues of the gay community you support?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also not your concern. I have not expressed any of the "hatred" of which you have wrongly accused me. Now, if you have any character or integrity whatsoever you will apologize at once.
Click to expand...


Look I've been playing along, laying out rope.  Why don't you show us where I personally accused you of whatever you think I accused you of?


----------



## Alfalfa

Connery said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barilla is privately owned by the Barilla family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's even worse...there are no stockholders or BOD to jump in and inject a little sanity into the situation.
> 
> IMO one of two things will happen.  The Barilla family will stick to their bible guns and refuse to back down, sending the company into bankruptcy, or within 30 days you will see a 180 degree mea culpa from them including significant donations to LGBT causes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Barilla will say ...screw em let them eat Chef Boyardee. The Barilla Group employs more than 8,000 people and in 2012 had net sales of more than 3.2 billion euro.
Click to expand...


I can assure you there are at least 3 other varieties of pasta other than Barilla at the supermarket where I shop...and none of them are Chef Boyardee.

As for Barilla's sales, I'll guess the next twelve months will be 2.2 Euro and the next 1.1.

Unless they roll over and embrace LBGT causes...which is exactly what i expect them to do.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

I don't buy Barilla because I think it's shitty pasta. Couldn't care less about the owner's politics.

The OP is pretty funny though. "Free Speech" works both ways.


----------



## Unkotare

Alfalfa said:


> Look I've been playing along, laying out rope.  Why don't you show us where I personally accused you of whatever you think I accused you of?




All you've been doing is dancing and avoiding because you know you can't support your accusation and you lack the character to admit you were wrong and apologize. 

You said, in a post directly responding to me: 



Alfalfa said:


> I'm not sure all you fag haters have quite understood the number one rule of fag haterdom...




If you're going to bother trolling, at least put a little effort into it. As it is, you're just being a douchebag and making an ass of yourself, sock.


----------



## TemplarKormac

theDoctorisIn said:


> I don't buy Barilla because I think it's shitty pasta. Couldn't care less about the owner's politics.
> 
> The OP is pretty funny though. "Free Speech" works both ways.



So, if free speech works both ways, then how come I will be called a bigot when I express a negative opinion about homosexuals, but will be extolled if I put them on a pedestal? As I see it free speech does not work both ways. It is nothing but a double standard a far as people like you are concerned. It is only free speech if is in support or acceptance.


----------



## TemplarKormac

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> After I had just gotten done talking about free speech, we have gay rights groups trying to dictate morality and expression to a longstanding company in Italy... sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gay rights activists in Italy have launched a boycott of the world's leading pasta maker after its chairman said he would only portray the "classic family" in his advertisements and, if people objected to that, they should feel free to eat a different kind of pasta.
> 
> Guido Barilla, who controls the fourth-generation Barilla Group family business with his two brothers, sparked outrage among activists, consumers and some politicians when he said he would not consider using a gay family to advertise Barilla pasta.
> 
> "For us the concept of the sacred family remains one of the basic values of the company," he told Italian radio on Wednesday evening. "I would not do it but not out of a lack of respect for homosexuals who have the right to do what they want without bothering others  [but] I don't see things like they do and I think the family that we speak to is a classic family."
> 
> Asked what effect he thought his attitude would have on gay consumers of pasta, Barilla said: "Well, if they like our pasta and our message they will eat it; if they don't like it and they don't like what we say they will  eat another."
> 
> In response, Aurelio Mancuso, chairman of Equality Italia, accused Barilla of being deliberately provocative. "Accepting the invitation of Barilla's owner to not eat his pasta, we are launching a boycott campaign against all his products," he added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pasta firm Barilla boycotted over 'classic family' remarks | World news | The Guardian
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You havent been talking about free speech.
> 
> Restrictions concerning placing limits on free speech apply only to government and public sector law/policy making entities, not private citizens or private groups or organizations.
> 
> That gay rights activists in Italy - or anywhere else, for that matter - have advocated a boycott in no way manifests a violation of the right of this or any other company to freely express itself.
> 
> You again only exhibit your ignorance of the issue.
Click to expand...


Dammit, Clayton. That's all you do is call me 'ignorant.' You never explain how. By boycotting them, they are saying 'change your opinion of us or lose us as customers.' I don't know how that DOESN'T dictate free expression. The good thing here is that unlike some businesses here in the US, they told them to like it or lump it.


----------



## Alfalfa

Unkotare said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look I've been playing along, laying out rope.  Why don't you show us where I personally accused you of whatever you think I accused you of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you've been doing is dancing and avoiding because you know you can't support your accusation and you lack the character to admit you were wrong and apologize.
> 
> You said, in a post directly responding to me:
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure all you fag haters have quite understood the number one rule of fag haterdom...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you're going to bother trolling, at least put a little effort into it. As it is, you're just being a douchebag and making an ass of yourself, sock.
Click to expand...


So when I said "all you fag haters..." why did you immediately include yourself in that group?


----------



## TemplarKormac

Alfalfa said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look I've been playing along, laying out rope.  Why don't you show us where I personally accused you of whatever you think I accused you of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you've been doing is dancing and avoiding because you know you can't support your accusation and you lack the character to admit you were wrong and apologize.
> 
> You said, in a post directly responding to me:
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure all you fag haters have quite understood the number one rule of fag haterdom...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you're going to bother trolling, at least put a little effort into it. As it is, you're just being a douchebag and making an ass of yourself, sock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when I said "all you fag haters..." why did you immediately include yourself in that group?
Click to expand...


Asks the guy trying to paint Van Gogh's Starry Night with a broad brush...


----------



## theDoctorisIn

TemplarKormac said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't buy Barilla because I think it's shitty pasta. Couldn't care less about the owner's politics.
> 
> The OP is pretty funny though. "Free Speech" works both ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, if free speech works both ways, then how come I will be called a bigot when I express a negative opinion about homosexuals, but will be extolled if I put them on a pedestal? As I see it free speech does not work both ways. It is nothing but a double standard a far as people like you are concerned. It is only free speech if is in support or acceptance.
Click to expand...


Saying "negative things" about homosexuals = free speech.

Calling you a bigot for it = free speech.

It's not that complicated.


----------



## TemplarKormac

theDoctorisIn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't buy Barilla because I think it's shitty pasta. Couldn't care less about the owner's politics.
> 
> The OP is pretty funny though. "Free Speech" works both ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, if free speech works both ways, then how come I will be called a bigot when I express a negative opinion about homosexuals, but will be extolled if I put them on a pedestal? As I see it free speech does not work both ways. It is nothing but a double standard a far as people like you are concerned. It is only free speech if is in support or acceptance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saying "negative things" about homosexuals = free speech.
> 
> Calling you a bigot for it = free speech.
> 
> It's not that complicated.
Click to expand...


Using your free speech to limit someone else's free speech + Condoning one form of speech over another form of speech = Censorship, which is not free speech.

It's not that complicated. Do the math, Doc.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

TemplarKormac said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, if free speech works both ways, then how come I will be called a bigot when I express a negative opinion about homosexuals, but will be extolled if I put them on a pedestal? As I see it free speech does not work both ways. It is nothing but a double standard a far as people like you are concerned. It is only free speech if is in support or acceptance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saying "negative things" about homosexuals = free speech.
> 
> Calling you a bigot for it = free speech.
> 
> It's not that complicated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Using your free speech to limit someone else's free speech + Condoning one form of speech over another form of speech = Censorship, which is not free speech.
> 
> It's not that complicated. Do the math, Doc.
Click to expand...


Calling you a "bigot" is not "limiting" your speech - It's just responding to it - and disagreeing with you isn't the same as "censorship".


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Freedom of speech isn't "freedom from the consequences of your speech".

One of the "consequences" of saying "negative things" about homosexuals is that people will think you're a bigot.


----------



## TemplarKormac

theDoctorisIn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saying "negative things" about homosexuals = free speech.
> 
> Calling you a bigot for it = free speech.
> 
> It's not that complicated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using your free speech to limit someone else's free speech + Condoning one form of speech over another form of speech = Censorship, which is not free speech.
> 
> It's not that complicated. Do the math, Doc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calling you a "bigot" is not "limiting" your speech - It's just responding to it - and disagreeing with you isn't the same as "censorship".
Click to expand...


Actually Doc, you missed the point entirely. It isn't just calling me a bigot, it's boycotting me, coercing me. Using your speech to garner submission. A liberal's reaction to a negative opinion of homosexuality is terse and rigid, whereas a liberals reaction to a positive opinion of homosexuality is warm and accepting. 

Were you even reading what I wrote? Or are you moving the goalpost?


----------



## TemplarKormac

theDoctorisIn said:


> Freedom of speech isn't "freedom from the consequences of your speech".
> 
> One of the "consequences" of saying "negative things" about homosexuals is that people will think you're a bigot.



That's it right there, you seem to think that there should be consequences for speech that you find aren't compatible with your worldview.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

TemplarKormac said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Using your free speech to limit someone else's free speech + Condoning one form of speech over another form of speech = Censorship, which is not free speech.
> 
> It's not that complicated. Do the math, Doc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calling you a "bigot" is not "limiting" your speech - It's just responding to it - and disagreeing with you isn't the same as "censorship".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually Doc, you missed the point entirely. It isn't just calling me a bigot, it's boycotting me, coercing me. Using your speech to garner submission. A liberal's reaction to a negative opinion of homosexuality is terse and rigid, whereas a liberals reaction to a positive opinion of homosexuality is warm and accepting.
> 
> Were you even reading what I wrote? Or are you moving the goalpost?
Click to expand...


None of that has anything to do with "free speech". 

Of course "liberals" condone speech they agree with, and oppose speech they disagree with. _Everyone_ does that - that's what it means to have an opinion on something. It's no different than the way "conservatives" react to "free speech" about abortion.

"Freedom of speech" doesn't come into play until someone tries to legislate speech.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

TemplarKormac said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Freedom of speech isn't "freedom from the consequences of your speech".
> 
> One of the "consequences" of saying "negative things" about homosexuals is that people will think you're a bigot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it right there, you seem to think that there should be consequences for speech that you find aren't compatible with your worldview.
Click to expand...


No. It has nothing to do with what I think "should be". It's about the way things are.

If I walk up to the angry drunk who lives in my building and tell him "fuck you", his reaction to that would be the "consequence" of my free speech. That's just the way it goes.


----------



## TemplarKormac

theDoctorisIn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calling you a "bigot" is not "limiting" your speech - It's just responding to it - and disagreeing with you isn't the same as "censorship".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Doc, you missed the point entirely. It isn't just calling me a bigot, it's boycotting me, coercing me. Using your speech to garner submission. A liberal's reaction to a negative opinion of homosexuality is terse and rigid, whereas a liberals reaction to a positive opinion of homosexuality is warm and accepting.
> 
> Were you even reading what I wrote? Or are you moving the goalpost?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of that has anything to do with "free speech".
> 
> Of course "liberals" condone speech they agree with, and oppose speech they disagree with. _Everyone_ does that - that's what it means to have an opinion on something. It's no different than the way "conservatives" react to "free speech" about abortion.
> 
> "Freedom of speech" doesn't come into play until someone tries to legislate speech.
Click to expand...


So, um, why are you moving the goalposts? I didn't say anything about legislating speech. I did however mention how liberals try to force their opinion and speech on those they disagree with. It's on another completely different level than just agreeing and disagreeing. This is taking action, using speech to spur a reprisal. So what you're doing now amount to nothing buy making excuses and obfuscating. You never intended to address my point, did you? It speaks to the liberals closed mind on diverse opinion.


----------



## TemplarKormac

theDoctorisIn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Freedom of speech isn't "freedom from the consequences of your speech".
> 
> One of the "consequences" of saying "negative things" about homosexuals is that people will think you're a bigot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it right there, you seem to think that there should be consequences for speech that you find aren't compatible with your worldview.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. It has nothing to do with what I think "should be". It's about the way things are.
> 
> If I walk up to the angry drunk who lives in my building and tell him "fuck you", his reaction to that would be the "consequence" of my free speech. That's just the way it goes.
Click to expand...


Your analogy is flawed. The way it goes is that you learn to tolerate others opinions, just like the whole of liberalism demands of others. If you actually walked up to a drunk and said "fuck  you," I wouldn't call that free speech, I'd call that stupidity.


----------



## BDBoop

I won't care who makes it or what their lean is if they ever come up with a good, tasty, reasonably-priced wheat-free pasta.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

TemplarKormac said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Doc, you missed the point entirely. It isn't just calling me a bigot, it's boycotting me, coercing me. Using your speech to garner submission. A liberal's reaction to a negative opinion of homosexuality is terse and rigid, whereas a liberals reaction to a positive opinion of homosexuality is warm and accepting.
> 
> Were you even reading what I wrote? Or are you moving the goalpost?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of that has anything to do with "free speech".
> 
> Of course "liberals" condone speech they agree with, and oppose speech they disagree with. _Everyone_ does that - that's what it means to have an opinion on something. It's no different than the way "conservatives" react to "free speech" about abortion.
> 
> "Freedom of speech" doesn't come into play until someone tries to legislate speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, um, why are you moving the goalposts? I didn't say anything about legislating speech. I did however mention how liberals try to force their opinion and speech on those they disagree with. It's on another completely different level than just agreeing and disagreeing. This is taking action, using speech to spur a reprisal. So what you're doing now amount to nothing buy making excuses and obfuscating. You never intended to address my point, did you? It speaks to the liberals closed mind on diverse opinion.
Click to expand...


_I'm_ not moving any goalposts. Look back on our conversation, you'll see the only part of your OP that I addressed at all is your ridiculous claims about "free speech".

I didn't address your asinine claims about how this behavior is determined by political persuasion at all.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

TemplarKormac said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's it right there, you seem to think that there should be consequences for speech that you find aren't compatible with your worldview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. It has nothing to do with what I think "should be". It's about the way things are.
> 
> If I walk up to the angry drunk who lives in my building and tell him "fuck you", his reaction to that would be the "consequence" of my free speech. That's just the way it goes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your analogy is flawed. The way it goes is that you learn to tolerate others opinions, just like the whole of liberalism demands of others. If you actually walked up to a drunk and said "fuck  you," I wouldn't call that free speech, I'd call that stupidity.
Click to expand...


Adding random value judgements doesn't change the validity of my analogy. Stupid or not, "free speech" is "free speech". 

You seem to be making the argument that "liberals" should be "tolerant" of your intolerance. Do you really not see the inherent contradiction there?


----------



## TemplarKormac

theDoctorisIn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of that has anything to do with "free speech".
> 
> Of course "liberals" condone speech they agree with, and oppose speech they disagree with. _Everyone_ does that - that's what it means to have an opinion on something. It's no different than the way "conservatives" react to "free speech" about abortion.
> 
> "Freedom of speech" doesn't come into play until someone tries to legislate speech.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, um, why are you moving the goalposts? I didn't say anything about legislating speech. I did however mention how liberals try to force their opinion and speech on those they disagree with. It's on another completely different level than just agreeing and disagreeing. This is taking action, using speech to spur a reprisal. So what you're doing now amount to nothing buy making excuses and obfuscating. You never intended to address my point, did you? It speaks to the liberals closed mind on diverse opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _I'm_ not moving any goalposts. Look back on our conversation, you'll see the only part of your OP that I addressed at all is your ridiculous claims about "free speech".
> 
> I didn't address your asinine claims about how this behavior is determined by political persuasion at all.
Click to expand...


So, free speech is ridiculous now? You won't address my claim, or is it because you can't? So, Barilla must always cast a positive light on homosexuality at all times, eh? Oh, boycott them if they ever dare stray off the beaten path. So, what was so asinine? Is stating a reality now asinine to you? Or is that your fear of differing opinion speaking for you?

You and C_Clayton_James are nearly identical. You can do nothing but insult your opponents, or issue forth anecdotes instead of arguments. You avoid the point entirely, just to sate your false outrage. I would wager that if Barilla had come out supporting gays, I wouldn't have posted this thread, and you would have said how honorable and upstanding they are for standing up for "equality."

Sigh. This argument would go on all night if I let it. But it won't. Speak your peace, Doc, because this is my final response to you on this subject.


----------



## BDBoop

TemplarKormac said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, um, why are you moving the goalposts? I didn't say anything about legislating speech. I did however mention how liberals try to force their opinion and speech on those they disagree with. It's on another completely different level than just agreeing and disagreeing. This is taking action, using speech to spur a reprisal. So what you're doing now amount to nothing buy making excuses and obfuscating. You never intended to address my point, did you? It speaks to the liberals closed mind on diverse opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I'm_ not moving any goalposts. Look back on our conversation, you'll see the only part of your OP that I addressed at all is your ridiculous claims about "free speech".
> 
> I didn't address your asinine claims about how this behavior is determined by political persuasion at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, free speech is ridiculous now? You won't address my claim, or is it because you can't? So, Barilla must always cast a positive light on homosexuality at all times, eh? Oh, boycott them if they ever dare stray off the beaten path. So, what was so asinine? Is stating a reality now asinine to you? Or is that your fear of differing opinion speaking for you?
> 
> You can C_Clayton_James are nearly identical. You can do nothing but insult your opponents, or issue forth anecdotes instead of arguments. You avoid the point entirely, just to sate your false outrage. I would wager that if Barilla had come out supporting gays, I wouldn't have posted this thread, and you would have said how honorable and upstanding they are for standing up for "equality."
> 
> Sigh. This argument would go on all night if I let it. But it won't. Speak your *peace*, Doc, because this is my final response to you on this subject.
Click to expand...


Piece.


----------



## TemplarKormac

BDBoop said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> _I'm_ not moving any goalposts. Look back on our conversation, you'll see the only part of your OP that I addressed at all is your ridiculous claims about "free speech".
> 
> I didn't address your asinine claims about how this behavior is determined by political persuasion at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, free speech is ridiculous now? You won't address my claim, or is it because you can't? So, Barilla must always cast a positive light on homosexuality at all times, eh? Oh, boycott them if they ever dare stray off the beaten path. So, what was so asinine? Is stating a reality now asinine to you? Or is that your fear of differing opinion speaking for you?
> 
> You can C_Clayton_James are nearly identical. You can do nothing but insult your opponents, or issue forth anecdotes instead of arguments. You avoid the point entirely, just to sate your false outrage. I would wager that if Barilla had come out supporting gays, I wouldn't have posted this thread, and you would have said how honorable and upstanding they are for standing up for "equality."
> 
> Sigh. This argument would go on all night if I let it. But it won't. Speak your *peace*, Doc, because this is my final response to you on this subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Piece.
Click to expand...


Wtf? Whatever. Is this what liberals do when they have nothing constructive to say?


----------



## BDBoop

TemplarKormac said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, free speech is ridiculous now? You won't address my claim, or is it because you can't? So, Barilla must always cast a positive light on homosexuality at all times, eh? Oh, boycott them if they ever dare stray off the beaten path. So, what was so asinine? Is stating a reality now asinine to you? Or is that your fear of differing opinion speaking for you?
> 
> You can C_Clayton_James are nearly identical. You can do nothing but insult your opponents, or issue forth anecdotes instead of arguments. You avoid the point entirely, just to sate your false outrage. I would wager that if Barilla had come out supporting gays, I wouldn't have posted this thread, and you would have said how honorable and upstanding they are for standing up for "equality."
> 
> Sigh. This argument would go on all night if I let it. But it won't. Speak your *peace*, Doc, because this is my final response to you on this subject.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piece.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wtf? Whatever. Is this what liberals do when they have nothing constructive to say?
Click to expand...


No ... it's what grammar nazis say when they're bored.


----------



## Unkotare

Alfalfa said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look I've been playing along, laying out rope.  Why don't you show us where I personally accused you of whatever you think I accused you of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you've been doing is dancing and avoiding because you know you can't support your accusation and you lack the character to admit you were wrong and apologize.
> 
> You said, in a post directly responding to me:
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure all you fag haters have quite understood the number one rule of fag haterdom...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you're going to bother trolling, at least put a little effort into it. As it is, you're just being a douchebag and making an ass of yourself, sock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when I said "all you fag haters..." why did you immediately include yourself in that group?
Click to expand...



I didn't, YOU did. That is where your fundamental dishonesty manifested in an offensively false accusation. Now apologize or forever brand yourself a low-life POS.


----------



## TemplarKormac

By the way, either way is grammatically acceptable. Perhaps you are familiar with Language Log?

Language Log: Another peace <-> piece shift


----------



## TemplarKormac

BDBoop said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wtf? Whatever. Is this what liberals do when they have nothing constructive to say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No ... it's what grammar nazis say when they're bored.
Click to expand...


Can't say much there...


----------



## syrenn

I love Barilla pasta...... 

i could care less how they want to market it.....


----------



## BDBoop

TemplarKormac said:


> By the way, either way is grammatically acceptable. Perhaps you are familiar with Language Log?
> 
> Language Log: Another peace <-> piece shift



Yah, apparently it's because of your youth.



> But say one's peace is now so common among younger speakers (who are baffled by the claim that *the original noun was piece*) that it begins to rival have another thing (for original think) coming as a newly dominant variant."



From the same link;



> I'm wondering whether the idiom
> 
> "to hold one's peace"
> 
> leads people to assume that the opposite idiom should be
> 
> "to speak one's peace"
> 
> instead of the *more correct* "to speak one's piece"


----------



## TemplarKormac

BDBoop said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, either way is grammatically acceptable. Perhaps you are familiar with Language Log?
> 
> Language Log: Another peace <-> piece shift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yah, apparently it's because of your youth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But say one's peace is now so common among younger speakers (who are baffled by the claim that *the original noun was piece*) that it begins to rival have another thing (for original think) coming as a newly dominant variant."
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


But then again, what was the point of your correcting me?


----------



## TemplarKormac

My god, BD, just what are you trying to accomplish? Would you care to address my thread?


----------



## BDBoop

TemplarKormac said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, either way is grammatically acceptable. Perhaps you are familiar with Language Log?
> 
> Language Log: Another peace <-> piece shift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yah, apparently it's because of your youth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But say one's peace is now so common among younger speakers (who are baffled by the claim that *the original noun was piece*) that it begins to rival have another thing (for original think) coming as a newly dominant variant."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But then again, what was the point of your correcting me?
Click to expand...


Boredom.


----------



## BDBoop

TemplarKormac said:


> My god, BD, just what are you trying to accomplish? Would you care to address my thread?



I already did.


----------



## BDBoop

BDBoop said:


> I won't care who makes it or what their lean is if they ever come up with a good, tasty, reasonably-priced wheat-free pasta.



See? Previously addressed. You chose not to respond.


----------



## TemplarKormac

BDBoop said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yah, apparently it's because of your youth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then again, what was the point of your correcting me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boredom.
Click to expand...


Seriously?


----------



## BDBoop

TemplarKormac said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> But then again, what was the point of your correcting me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boredom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously?
Click to expand...


Seriously. However, you were coming completely unhinged before my arrival.


----------



## TemplarKormac

BDBoop said:


> I won't care who makes it or what their lean is if they ever come up with a good, tasty, reasonably-priced wheat-free pasta.



Alrighty then. But still, you could have at least done without playing the grammar police.


----------



## TemplarKormac

BDBoop said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boredom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously. However, you were coming completely unhinged before my arrival.
Click to expand...


Eh?



What do I look like? A door?


----------



## BDBoop

TemplarKormac said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I won't care who makes it or what their lean is if they ever come up with a good, tasty, reasonably-priced wheat-free pasta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alrighty then. But still, you could have at least done without playing the grammar police.
Click to expand...


Sir, not to rain on your thread parade, but I'm a liberal. It goes without saying that you ascribe no value to my opinion.


----------



## BDBoop

TemplarKormac said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously. However, you were coming completely unhinged before my arrival.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh?
> 
> 
> 
> What do I look like? A door?
Click to expand...


That would not have been the definition I referenced.


----------



## TemplarKormac

BDBoop said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I won't care who makes it or what their lean is if they ever come up with a good, tasty, reasonably-priced wheat-free pasta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alrighty then. But still, you could have at least done without playing the grammar police.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sir, not to rain on your thread parade, but I'm a liberal. It goes without saying that you ascribe no value to my opinion.
Click to expand...


I never insisted that I did. But you being a liberal does not stop me from assailing your opinion. Does being a liberal somehow make you impervious to criticism?


----------



## TemplarKormac

BDBoop said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously. However, you were coming completely unhinged before my arrival.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh?
> 
> 
> 
> What do I look like? A door?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would not have been the definition I referenced.
Click to expand...

 
I know what you referenced. But doors can come unhinged too, ya know? But at any rate. Do you have any further thoughts about the OP?


----------



## BDBoop

TemplarKormac said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alrighty then. But still, you could have at least done without playing the grammar police.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sir, not to rain on your thread parade, but I'm a liberal. It goes without saying that you ascribe no value to my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never insisted that I did. But you being a liberal does not stop me from assailing your opinion. Does being a liberal somehow make you impervious to criticism?
Click to expand...


You didn't insist, you just say it on a daily basis. Your extremely low opinion of Democrats has been posted all over this board. 

I am many things. Democrat is just one aspect of me. However, I am being viewed as a Democrat, all else is immaterial.


----------



## syrenn

just remember to salt the water.......


----------



## BDBoop

TemplarKormac said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eh?
> 
> 
> 
> What do I look like? A door?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would not have been the definition I referenced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what you referenced. But doors can come unhinged too, ya know? But at any rate. Do you have any further thoughts about the OP?
Click to expand...


Was my original comment unsatisfactory or in any way lacking.


----------



## BDBoop

syrenn said:


> just remember to salt the water.......



Do you add oil to the water as well? I believe it helps prevent sticking.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

TemplarKormac said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, um, why are you moving the goalposts? I didn't say anything about legislating speech. I did however mention how liberals try to force their opinion and speech on those they disagree with. It's on another completely different level than just agreeing and disagreeing. This is taking action, using speech to spur a reprisal. So what you're doing now amount to nothing buy making excuses and obfuscating. You never intended to address my point, did you? It speaks to the liberals closed mind on diverse opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I'm_ not moving any goalposts. Look back on our conversation, you'll see the only part of your OP that I addressed at all is your ridiculous claims about "free speech".
> 
> I didn't address your asinine claims about how this behavior is determined by political persuasion at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, free speech is ridiculous now?
Click to expand...


Of course some is. Where are you getting this idea that "free speech" means _speech that can't be criticized?_



> You won't address my claim, or is it because you can't?



Your claim that this is something only liberals do?

I could address it in a number of ways, such as posting various "conservative"-led boycotts of various different things, or videos of "conservatives" shouting down people at town hall events. But it's not really interesting to me, which is why I didn't.



> So, Barilla must always cast a positive light on homosexuality at all times, eh?



I said nothing of the sort. Barilla is welcome to say whatever they want. 



> Oh, boycott them if they ever dare stray off the beaten path.



I've been "boycotting" Barilla for the last 20 years, because I think their pasta sucks. I don't give the slightest little shit about their politics, and if they made good pasta, I'd buy it. I eat at Chik-fil-a whenever I can.

Supporting people's right to the "free speech" involved in organizing a boycott isn't the same as supporting the boycott itself.



> So, what was so asinine? Is stating a reality now asinine to you? Or is that your fear of differing opinion speaking for you?



It's asinine to claim that organizing political boycotts is somehow only a tendency of "liberals", and it's funny that you should talk about "fear of differing opinion" when your entire thread consists of accusing liberals of "violating your free speech" simply for having different opinions than you.



> You and C_Clayton_James are nearly identical. You can do nothing but insult your opponents, or issue forth anecdotes instead of arguments.



Feel free to point out all those _ad hom_ attacks and anecdotes you're accusing me of.



> You avoid the point entirely, just to sate your false outrage.



For the sake of curiosity, what do you think I'm "outraged" about?



> I would wager that if Barilla had come out supporting gays, I wouldn't have posted this thread, and you would have said how honorable and upstanding they are for standing up for "equality."



I think you'd probably lose that bet. I don't really care one way or another about the political views of commercial businesses, and I think it's rather unlikely that I would say anything about it at all.

Again, you seem to be under the mistaken impression that I support this boycott of Barilla.



> Sigh. This argument would go on all night if I let it. But it won't. Speak your peace, Doc, because this is my final response to you on this subject.



You like to threaten to stop posting a lot.

This is a large message board. No one is forcing you to respond to my posts, and no one is stopping you from just scrolling past them (alas, my position on the staff of this board prevents you from actually using the "Ignore" function on me). 

If you don't respond, that's fine with me - but it's not going to stop me from responding to you.


----------



## syrenn

BDBoop said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> just remember to salt the water.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you add oil to the water as well? I believe it helps prevent sticking.
Click to expand...

oil is optional. I don't put oil in my water..... i just make sure its boiling rapidly....


before i dump in my Barilla pasta!


----------



## theDoctorisIn

syrenn said:


> I love Barilla pasta......
> 
> i could care less how they want to market it.....



Ick. We'll have to disagree there.

In terms of the readily available stuff, De Cecco is _much better_.


----------



## TemplarKormac

BDBoop said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sir, not to rain on your thread parade, but I'm a liberal. It goes without saying that you ascribe no value to my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never insisted that I did. But you being a liberal does not stop me from assailing your opinion. Does being a liberal somehow make you impervious to criticism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't insist, you just say it on a daily basis. Your extremely low opinion of Democrats has been posted all over this board.
> 
> I am many things. Democrat is just one aspect of me. However, I am being viewed as a Democrat, all else is immaterial.
Click to expand...


My posts to or about you in the Coffee Shop debunk such a premise. The fact that I agree more than disagree with you is also proof of your fallacy. I treat you primarily with respect. 

I have a low opinion of Democratic ideals, thus such opinion applies to anyone who freely touts those ideals without doing prior research. I know, because I was led to the same precipice as a young republican. It is why I espouse to be neither one. Of all the parties, I see them as the most devious of the two, though both are pretty devious in their own respects. 

To assume that if I have a "low opinion of democrats" I must therefore have a low opinion of you as a person is overtly flawed.


----------



## TemplarKormac

BDBoop said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would not have been the definition I referenced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you referenced. But doors can come unhinged too, ya know? But at any rate. Do you have any further thoughts about the OP?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was my original comment unsatisfactory or in any way lacking.
Click to expand...


No. I agreed with it. There was nothing to add. But I was interested to see if you had anything else to add. Is there a problem?


----------



## syrenn

theDoctorisIn said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Barilla pasta......
> 
> i could care less how they want to market it.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ick. We'll have to disagree there.
> 
> In terms of the readily available stuff, De Cecco is _much better_.
Click to expand...



ill give you that.... de cecco is much better. But i cant resist the sales barilla has......... 

and i certainly wont stop purchasing it becasue of some gay agenda boycot.


----------



## BDBoop

TemplarKormac said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never insisted that I did. But you being a liberal does not stop me from assailing your opinion. Does being a liberal somehow make you impervious to criticism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't insist, you just say it on a daily basis. Your extremely low opinion of Democrats has been posted all over this board.
> 
> I am many things. Democrat is just one aspect of me. However, I am being viewed as a Democrat, all else is immaterial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My posts to or about you in the Coffee Shop debunk such a premise. The fact that I agree more than disagree with you is also proof of your fallacy. I treat you primarily with respect.
> 
> I have a low opinion of Democratic ideals, thus such opinion applies to anyone who freely touts those ideas without doing prior research. I know, because I was led to the same precipice as a young republican. It is why I espouse to be neither one. Of all the parties, I see them as the most devious of the two, though both are pretty devious in their own respects.
> 
> To assume that if I have a "low opinion of democrats" I must therefore have a low opinion of you as a person is overtly flawed.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I am having trouble grasping that concept. Is that like "all men suck - goes without saying present company is excluded."


----------



## theDoctorisIn

syrenn said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Barilla pasta......
> 
> i could care less how they want to market it.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ick. We'll have to disagree there.
> 
> In terms of the readily available stuff, De Cecco is _much better_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ill give you that.... de cecco is much better. But i cant resist the sales barilla has.........
> 
> and i certainly wont stop purchasing it becasue of some gay agenda boycot.
Click to expand...


I'm not one for political boycotts of consumer goods. Politics is my job and my hobby, but not my whole damn life.

But I was raised by a man who truly _wishes_ he was Italian - and he instilled in me very high standards for pasta and espresso drinks.


----------



## syrenn

theDoctorisIn said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ick. We'll have to disagree there.
> 
> In terms of the readily available stuff, De Cecco is _much better_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill give you that.... de cecco is much better. But i cant resist the sales barilla has.........
> 
> and i certainly wont stop purchasing it becasue of some gay agenda boycot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not one for political boycotts of consumer goods, ever really. Politics is my job and my hobby, but not my whole damn life.
> 
> But I was raised by a man who truly _wishes_ he was Italian - and he instilled in me very high standards for pasta and espresso drinks.
Click to expand...


good for your dad!!   

for me ...pasta yes. Nothing beats fresh though! Have you been to flour +water? YUMMY!

espresso........... nnnnnoooo. lol.  i dont do well on stimulants.


----------



## TemplarKormac

theDoctorisIn said:


> 1. Of course some is. Where are you getting this idea that "free speech" means _speech that can't be criticized?_



I get that idea from the behavior of liberals towards dissenting opinions. You know, that instance in Oregon? Or the the blatant assault by liberal neo-feminists on a Catholic preist in Europe? Perhaps maybe this is why:

Gay Republican Hospitalized After Liberal Beats Snot Out of Him | The Gateway Pundit



> 2. Your claim that this is something only liberals do?



Er, since when has the claim been mutually exclusive to liberals?



> 3. Supporting people's right to the "free speech" involved in organizing a boycott isn't the same as supporting the boycott itself.



It is an attempt to harm the livelihood of whatever the establishment happens to be. While there is nothing wrong with the "speech" there is something wrong with the act. I see both of them going hand in hand to serve a detrimental purpose.




> 4. It's asinine to claim that organizing political boycotts is somehow only a tendency of "liberals", and it's funny that you should talk about "fear of differing opinion" when your entire thread consists of accusing liberals of "violating your free speech" simply for having different opinions than you.



You make the arrogant presumption that I only apply this to liberals. Guess again.


----------



## TemplarKormac

BDBoop said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't insist, you just say it on a daily basis. Your extremely low opinion of Democrats has been posted all over this board.
> 
> I am many things. Democrat is just one aspect of me. However, I am being viewed as a Democrat, all else is immaterial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My posts to or about you in the Coffee Shop debunk such a premise. The fact that I agree more than disagree with you is also proof of your fallacy. I treat you primarily with respect.
> 
> I have a low opinion of Democratic ideals, thus such opinion applies to anyone who freely touts those ideas without doing prior research. I know, because I was led to the same precipice as a young republican. It is why I espouse to be neither one. Of all the parties, I see them as the most devious of the two, though both are pretty devious in their own respects.
> 
> To assume that if I have a "low opinion of democrats" I must therefore have a low opinion of you as a person is overtly flawed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I am having trouble grasping that concept. Is that like "all men suck - goes without saying present company is excluded."
Click to expand...


Okay, I'll make note not to pay a compliment to you again... Geez...


----------



## TemplarKormac

syrenn said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Barilla pasta......
> 
> i could care less how they want to market it.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ick. We'll have to disagree there.
> 
> In terms of the readily available stuff, De Cecco is _much better_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ill give you that.... de cecco is much better. But i cant resist the sales barilla has.........
> 
> and i certainly wont stop purchasing it becasue of some gay agenda boycot.
Click to expand...


Admittedly, I don't buy Barilla... I buy store brand.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

syrenn said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill give you that.... de cecco is much better. But i cant resist the sales barilla has.........
> 
> and i certainly wont stop purchasing it becasue of some gay agenda boycot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not one for political boycotts of consumer goods, ever really. Politics is my job and my hobby, but not my whole damn life.
> 
> But I was raised by a man who truly _wishes_ he was Italian - and he instilled in me very high standards for pasta and espresso drinks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> good for your dad!!
> 
> for me ...pasta yes. Nothing beats fresh though! Have you been to flour +water? YUMMY!
> 
> espresso........... nnnnnoooo. lol.  i dont do well on stimulants.
Click to expand...


I have not yet been there, but my girlfriend has been bugging me to take her, so I'm sure I will soon. I've heard good things.

I think the most valuable item currently in my apartment is the $8,000 espresso machine I got as a hand-me-down from my dad.


----------



## TemplarKormac

syrenn said:


> just remember to salt the water.......



Really? I've never tried it that way before. In fact, I've never salted the water. I might try this with your Chopped Liver recipe.


----------



## TemplarKormac

theDoctorisIn said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not one for political boycotts of consumer goods, ever really. Politics is my job and my hobby, but not my whole damn life.
> 
> But I was raised by a man who truly _wishes_ he was Italian - and he instilled in me very high standards for pasta and espresso drinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good for your dad!!
> 
> for me ...pasta yes. Nothing beats fresh though! Have you been to flour +water? YUMMY!
> 
> espresso........... nnnnnoooo. lol.  i dont do well on stimulants.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have not yet been there, but my girlfriend has been bugging me to take her, so I'm sure I will soon. I've heard good things.
> 
> I think the most valuable item currently in my apartment is the $8,000 espresso machine I got as a hand-me-down from my dad.
Click to expand...


Ernie, Sophia and his newly minted espresso machine may be happy to hear that... or you can let Fox know that you intend to double the production capabilities of the coffee shop.


----------



## syrenn

theDoctorisIn said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not one for political boycotts of consumer goods, ever really. Politics is my job and my hobby, but not my whole damn life.
> 
> But I was raised by a man who truly _wishes_ he was Italian - and he instilled in me very high standards for pasta and espresso drinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good for your dad!!
> 
> for me ...pasta yes. Nothing beats fresh though! Have you been to flour +water? YUMMY!
> 
> espresso........... nnnnnoooo. lol.  i dont do well on stimulants.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have not yet been there, but my girlfriend has been bugging me to take her, so I'm sure I will soon. I've heard good things.
> 
> I think the most valuable item currently in my apartment is the $8,000 espresso machine I got as a hand-me-down from my dad.
Click to expand...


let her bug you some more!!!  Parking sucks..... and i mean...SUCKS!!!! But... its a really great place and the food..... mmmmm...i think you will be happy. 

omg... PICS of the machine!!!!  That is just so cool..... i think i like you dad.


----------



## syrenn

TemplarKormac said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> just remember to salt the water.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I've never tried it that way before. In fact, I've never salted the water. I might try this with your Chopped Liver recipe.
Click to expand...





you dont salt your pasta water????  


you must salt the water.....even with very good pasta you must salt the water.


----------



## syrenn

TemplarKormac said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> good for your dad!!
> 
> for me ...pasta yes. Nothing beats fresh though! Have you been to flour +water? YUMMY!
> 
> espresso........... nnnnnoooo. lol.  i dont do well on stimulants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not yet been there, but my girlfriend has been bugging me to take her, so I'm sure I will soon. I've heard good things.
> 
> I think the most valuable item currently in my apartment is the $8,000 espresso machine I got as a hand-me-down from my dad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ernie, Sophia and his newly minted espresso machine may be happy to hear that... or you can let Fox know that you intend to double the production capabilities of the coffee shop.
Click to expand...


now don't be disrespecting good equipment..... and good espresso machines start at that price.


----------



## TemplarKormac

syrenn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> just remember to salt the water.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I've never tried it that way before. In fact, I've never salted the water. I might try this with your Chopped Liver recipe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you dont salt your pasta water????
> 
> 
> you must salt the water.....even with very good pasta you must salt the water.
Click to expand...


How come?


----------



## BDBoop

TemplarKormac said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Of course some is. Where are you getting this idea that "free speech" means _speech that can't be criticized?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get that idea from the behavior of liberals towards dissenting opinions. You know, that instance in Oregon? Or the the blatant assault by liberal neo-feminists on a Catholic preist in Europe? Perhaps maybe this is why:
> 
> Gay Republican Hospitalized After Liberal Beats Snot Out of Him | The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Your claim that this is something only liberals do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Er, since when has the claim been mutually exclusive to liberals?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Supporting people's right to the "free speech" involved in organizing a boycott isn't the same as supporting the boycott itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is an attempt to harm the livelihood of whatever the establishment happens to be. While there is nothing wrong with the "speech" there is something wrong with the act. I see both of them going hand in hand to serve a detrimental purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. It's asinine to claim that organizing political boycotts is somehow only a tendency of "liberals", and it's funny that you should talk about "fear of differing opinion" when your entire thread consists of accusing liberals of "violating your free speech" simply for having different opinions than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You make the arrogant presumption that I only apply this to liberals. Guess again.
Click to expand...


How is that an "arrogant presumption" if it is something you say everywhere, all the time?


----------



## TemplarKormac

[MENTION=20452]theDoctorisIn[/MENTION]:

I will apologize to you for my words and actions towards you in this thread. It was wrong of me to make an assumption about you. I ask for your forgiveness if you can indeed give it, sir. There is no fault of anyone elses but my own.


----------



## syrenn

TemplarKormac said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I've never tried it that way before. In fact, I've never salted the water. I might try this with your Chopped Liver recipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you dont salt your pasta water????
> 
> 
> you must salt the water.....even with very good pasta you must salt the water.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How come?
Click to expand...



it brings up the flavor of the pasta....  its a main seasoning component. After the pasta is boiled you cant season it after that...it is the way it is.  Sure you can put sauce and salt on top of the pasta... but the pasta itself will be bland.  Not a lot...a few teaspoons per pot.... but its a very impotent step in boiling pasta.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

syrenn said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> good for your dad!!
> 
> for me ...pasta yes. Nothing beats fresh though! Have you been to flour +water? YUMMY!
> 
> espresso........... nnnnnoooo. lol.  i dont do well on stimulants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not yet been there, but my girlfriend has been bugging me to take her, so I'm sure I will soon. I've heard good things.
> 
> I think the most valuable item currently in my apartment is the $8,000 espresso machine I got as a hand-me-down from my dad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> let her bug you some more!!!  Parking sucks..... and i mean...SUCKS!!!! But... its a really great place and the food..... mmmmm...i think you will be happy.
> 
> omg... PICS of the machine!!!!  That is just so cool..... i think i like you dad.
Click to expand...


It's not that impressive looking, but apparently it's pretty famous in espresso circles (if such a thing really exists outside of the internet).


----------



## TemplarKormac

syrenn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you dont salt your pasta water????
> 
> 
> you must salt the water.....even with very good pasta you must salt the water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How come?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> it brings up the flavor of the pasta....  its a main seasoning component. After the pasta is boiled you cant season it after that...it is the way it is.  Sure you can put sauce and salt on top of the pasta... but the pasta itself will be bland.  Not a lot...a few teaspoons per pot.... but its a very impotent step in boiling pasta.
Click to expand...


Wow, and I've been doing it wrong this entire time?! Will this work on whole wheat pasta?


----------



## TemplarKormac

theDoctorisIn said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not yet been there, but my girlfriend has been bugging me to take her, so I'm sure I will soon. I've heard good things.
> 
> I think the most valuable item currently in my apartment is the $8,000 espresso machine I got as a hand-me-down from my dad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let her bug you some more!!!  Parking sucks..... and i mean...SUCKS!!!! But... its a really great place and the food..... mmmmm...i think you will be happy.
> 
> omg... PICS of the machine!!!!  That is just so cool..... i think i like you dad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not that impressive looking, but apparently it's pretty famous in espresso circles (if such a thing really exists outside of the internet).
Click to expand...


Ooooh, shiiiny!


----------



## syrenn

theDoctorisIn said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not yet been there, but my girlfriend has been bugging me to take her, so I'm sure I will soon. I've heard good things.
> 
> I think the most valuable item currently in my apartment is the $8,000 espresso machine I got as a hand-me-down from my dad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let her bug you some more!!!  Parking sucks..... and i mean...SUCKS!!!! But... its a really great place and the food..... mmmmm...i think you will be happy.
> 
> omg... PICS of the machine!!!!  That is just so cool..... i think i like you dad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not that impressive looking, but apparently it's pretty famous in espresso circles (if such a thing really exists outside of the internet).
Click to expand...



i ooogle them at econometric restaurant supply..... but its a bit overkill for me at home.


----------



## syrenn

TemplarKormac said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> How come?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it brings up the flavor of the pasta....  its a main seasoning component. After the pasta is boiled you cant season it after that...it is the way it is.  Sure you can put sauce and salt on top of the pasta... but the pasta itself will be bland.  Not a lot...a few teaspoons per pot.... but its a very impotent step in boiling pasta.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, and I've been doing it wrong this entire time?! Will this work on whole wheat pasta?
Click to expand...



yes.... you must salt the water.


----------



## TemplarKormac

syrenn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it brings up the flavor of the pasta....  its a main seasoning component. After the pasta is boiled you cant season it after that...it is the way it is.  Sure you can put sauce and salt on top of the pasta... but the pasta itself will be bland.  Not a lot...a few teaspoons per pot.... but its a very impotent step in boiling pasta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, and I've been doing it wrong this entire time?! Will this work on whole wheat pasta?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yes.... you must salt the water.
Click to expand...


Yes, Master Miyagi!

Wax on! (right hand)

Wax off! (left hand)


----------



## theDoctorisIn

syrenn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you dont salt your pasta water????
> 
> 
> you must salt the water.....even with very good pasta you must salt the water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How come?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> it brings up the flavor of the pasta....  its a main seasoning component. After the pasta is boiled you cant season it after that...it is the way it is.  Sure you can put sauce and salt on top of the pasta... but the pasta itself will be bland.  Not a lot...a few teaspoons per pot.... but its a very impotent step in boiling pasta.
Click to expand...


There's another reason, and it's about SCIENCE!

But I don't remember what it is.


----------



## syrenn

TemplarKormac said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, and I've been doing it wrong this entire time?! Will this work on whole wheat pasta?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes.... you must salt the water.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Master Miyagi!
> 
> Wax on! (right hand)
> 
> Wax off! (left hand)
Click to expand...


and don't forget to sand the floor!


----------



## BDBoop

Barilla Chairman Stands By Anti-Gay Ad Policy, Citing Family Values

It will be interesting to see how this all shakes out. IMO, either his pasta is good and people buy it, or it's not and they don't. If it's mediocre, and they're protesting his stance, then they switch brands. No big. If he hadn't said anything, none of this would have happened.


----------



## TemplarKormac

syrenn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes.... you must salt the water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Master Miyagi!
> 
> Wax on! (right hand)
> 
> Wax off! (left hand)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and don't forget to sand the floor!
Click to expand...


Yes ma'am!


----------



## TemplarKormac

BDBoop said:


> Barilla Chairman Stands By Anti-Gay Ad Policy, Citing Family Values
> 
> It will be interesting to see how this all shakes out. IMO, either his pasta is good and people buy it, or it's not and they don't. If it's mediocre, and they're protesting his stance, then they switch brands. No big. If he hadn't said anything, none of this would have happened.



Well, by his stance, I personally think he doesn't care one way or the other what people think of his opinion. 

Qu'ils mangent de la brioche or "Let them eat cake" as it were.


----------



## BDBoop

TemplarKormac said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barilla Chairman Stands By Anti-Gay Ad Policy, Citing Family Values
> 
> It will be interesting to see how this all shakes out. IMO, either his pasta is good and people buy it, or it's not and they don't. If it's mediocre, and they're protesting his stance, then they switch brands. No big. If he hadn't said anything, none of this would have happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, by his stance, I personally think he doesn't care one way or the other what people think of his opinion.
> 
> Qu'ils mangent de la brioche or "Let them eat cake" as it were.
Click to expand...


Yup. He's standing by his convictions. I can't fault that. His ads are built around tradition. His company is as well.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

TemplarKormac said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let her bug you some more!!!  Parking sucks..... and i mean...SUCKS!!!! But... its a really great place and the food..... mmmmm...i think you will be happy.
> 
> omg... PICS of the machine!!!!  That is just so cool..... i think i like you dad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that impressive looking, but apparently it's pretty famous in espresso circles (if such a thing really exists outside of the internet).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ooooh, shiiiny!
Click to expand...


It's the 1986 model, so it's not as shiny as it once was. And there are a few gaskets I need to replace.

But even not working at peak performance, it still can make a better cappuccino than Starbucks or Peet's.


----------



## koshergrl

Alfalfa said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same places they buy it now, Einstein.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think major US supermarket chains will carry their products after this?
Click to expand...


Past experience. I still see barilla on the store shelves when I go shopping. I'm not too worried about it. You guys are always trying to force us to stop buying this or that, and it always blows up in your faces. I know you like that, but it gets tedious for the rest of us.


----------



## Alfalfa

BDBoop said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> just remember to salt the water.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you add oil to the water as well? I believe it helps prevent sticking.
Click to expand...


I cook pasta all the time and used to oil the water but when you are using a red or white sauce it keeps it from sticking to the pasta.  I haven't really had any problems with pasta sticking not using it.


----------



## martybegan

Alfalfa said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> You havent been talking about free speech.
> 
> Restrictions concerning placing limits on free speech apply only to government and public sector law/policy making entities, not private citizens or private groups or organizations.
> 
> That gay rights activists in Italy - or anywhere else, for that matter - have advocated a boycott in no way manifests a violation of the right of this or any other company to freely express itself.
> 
> You again only exhibit your ignorance of the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not censorship, but it is a bunch of people being intolerant whiny bitches.
> 
> Everyone needs to man up, even women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suggest if you have Barilla stock, dump it now.
Click to expand...


I use Barilla all the time. No change here.


----------



## martybegan

Alfalfa said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just sent a note to my local market...which is also a national/regional chain.
> 
> I wonder how many notes like mine will it take before they dump Barilla?
> 
> Lot's of pasta companies out there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hasn't Chick Fil A closed yet?
> 
> Most people really don't care about gay outrage.  They might buy more Barilla rather than less simply because they are sick and tired of being led around by "outrage of the day".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CFA is different, they're retail.  They can make up the loss of the gay and gay friendly market by having like minded gay haters eat there more often.
> 
> Barilla is wholesale.  What will a gay hating christian do when they go their local Von's and there is no Barilla on the shelf?
> 
> You just don't get this, do you.
> 
> It's hilarious. Barilla is dead.  All they had to say was they understood the concerns of their customers and would consider those concerns in future marketing campaigns.  Instead they run and start humping the leg of jebus...for all the world to see.
> 
> As I said, if you got Barilla stock, dump it now, and I mean in the next 12 hours.
Click to expand...


Barilla is a private company. 

BLLA: Stock Quote - Barilla Holding SpA - Bloomberg


----------



## NLT

Alfalfa said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> "For us the concept of the *sacred family* remains one of the* basic values of the company,*" he told Italian radio on Wednesday evening. "I would not do it but not out of a lack of respect for homosexuals who *have the right to do what they want without bothering others* &#8230; [but] I don't see things like they do and *I think the family that we speak to is a classic family."*
> 
> Because you know, fags can't have families...much less "sacred or classic families" and they never buy pasta...you know...for their nonexistent, non sacred/classic families.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem awfully fond of using that particular slur. Suspiciously so...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a couple of fag friends, they have given me permission.
Click to expand...


Im sure your "fag friends" appriciate you calling them fags


----------



## Katzndogz

There will be no Barilla boycott strong enough to cause a ripple in their sales.    How is that gay tantrum to move the Olympics going  by the way?


----------



## Zoom-boing

tolerance

a fair, objective, and permissive attitude toward those whose opinions, practices, race, religion, nationality, etc., differ from one's own; freedom from bigotry



> "I would not do a commercial with a homosexual family, not for lack of respect toward homosexuals -- who have the right to do whatever they want without disturbing others -- but because I don't agree with them and I think we want to talk to traditional families," he continued.
> 
> "To be clear, I just want to specify that I do have great respect for every person, without any kind of distinction. I do respect gay people and everybody's freedom of expression. I also said I do respect gay marriage," he wrote.



Barilla Chairman Stands By Anti-Gay Ad Policy, Citing Family Values


Why are some boo-hissing this?


----------



## Unkotare

Because if they didn't they'd have no self-identity at all.


----------



## Alfalfa

Zoom-boing said:


> tolerance
> 
> a fair, objective, and permissive attitude toward those whose opinions, practices, race, religion, nationality, etc., differ from one's own; freedom from bigotry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I would not do a commercial with a homosexual family, not for lack of respect toward homosexuals -- who have the right to do whatever they want without disturbing others -- but because I don't agree with them and I think we want to talk to traditional families," he continued.
> 
> "To be clear, I just want to specify that I do have great respect for every person, without any kind of distinction. I do respect gay people and everybody's freedom of expression. I also said I do respect gay marriage," he wrote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barilla Chairman Stands By Anti-Gay Ad Policy, Citing Family Values
> 
> 
> Why are some boo-hissing this?
Click to expand...


Because he and the company does not view homosexual marriages or couples as a "family".  He says he supports gay marriage but to represent a gay couple as a family in their advertising would be offensive to him, his own family and their company.

What do you think would happen if he said he refuses to have a black family in his advertising because that doesn't represent "traditional Italian families"?

BTW -  People are saying Barilla's new product is "Bigatoni"...heheh.


----------



## martybegan

Alfalfa said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> tolerance
> 
> a fair, objective, and permissive attitude toward those whose opinions, practices, race, religion, nationality, etc., differ from one's own; freedom from bigotry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I would not do a commercial with a homosexual family, not for lack of respect toward homosexuals -- who have the right to do whatever they want without disturbing others -- but because I don't agree with them and I think we want to talk to traditional families," he continued.
> 
> "To be clear, I just want to specify that I do have great respect for every person, without any kind of distinction. I do respect gay people and everybody's freedom of expression. I also said I do respect gay marriage," he wrote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barilla Chairman Stands By Anti-Gay Ad Policy, Citing Family Values
> 
> 
> Why are some boo-hissing this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because he and the company does not view homosexual marriages or couples as a "family".  He says he supports gay marriage but to represent a gay couple as a family in their advertising would be offensive to him, his own family and their company.
> 
> What do you think would happen if he said he refuses to have a black family in his advertising because that doesn't represent "traditional Italian families"?
> 
> BTW -  People are saying Barilla's new product is "Bigatoni"...heheh.
Click to expand...


Still havent acknowledged that Barilla is privately owned, and all your ranting about shareholders needing to leave is basically moot, and thus idiotic. 

And here we go again with trying to equate race and sexuality.


----------



## Unkotare

Alfalfa said:


> BTW -  People are saying Barilla's new product is "Bigatoni"...heheh.





Which people?


----------



## NLT

The Homo Nazis are at it again. They now want to take away your freedom of speech. Any thing you say about homos better be pro fag or they will come and batter down your door. I always wondered why homos like to wear nazi outfits and leather. Now I know.


----------



## Alfalfa

People have a right to their opinions but they don't have a right to be free of consequences of those opinions.  Barillo execs can say what they want and customers can choose not to buy their products.

Strangely, that's what many homo haters seem to be saying.  That they have a right to their opinions but no one has right to have an opinion about them.


----------



## martybegan

Alfalfa said:


> People have a right to their opinions but they don't have a right to be free of consequences of those opinions.  Barillo execs an say what they want and customers can choose not to buy their products.
> 
> Strangely, that's what many homo haters seem to be saying.  That they have a right to their opinions but no one has right to have an opinion about them.



Barillia is doing nothing to harm these people, however some people get so butthurt (lol) about other people disagreeing with thier lifestyle that they feel the need to ruin the other people's livelyhood and possibly the livelyhoods of thousands of others.

No government coerscion is being called for, I admit to that. But calling for the end of the company is unmitigated pussiness.


----------



## Alfalfa

martybegan said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> People have a right to their opinions but they don't have a right to be free of consequences of those opinions.  Barillo execs an say what they want and customers can choose not to buy their products.
> 
> Strangely, that's what many homo haters seem to be saying.  That they have a right to their opinions but no one has right to have an opinion about them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barillia is doing nothing to harm these people, however some people get so butthurt (lol) about other people disagreeing with thier lifestyle that they feel the need to ruin the other people's livelyhood and possibly the livelyhoods of thousands of others.
> 
> No government coerscion is being called for, I admit to that. But calling for the end of the company is unmitigated pussiness.
Click to expand...


Saying a homosexual couple, maybe with adopted children, are not a "real family" is not insulting and harmful?

He didn't say he disagreed with their lifestyle, in fact he said he supported HS marriage.  What he said was a HS family would never appear in any of his advertising because to them THEY AREN'T A REAL FAMILY.

And now he will get his butt kicked. I've already seen several reports on this on TV and in the news media.  But the wildfire is already spreading in Europe and if the US HS crowd gets involved it's going to seriously impact their sales.  

As I said before this is different from CFA.  If people who support his decision decide to buy more Barilla products what difference does it make if they can't find them on the shelves of all the major supermarket chains, Costco, Walmart or Sams Club?


----------



## martybegan

Alfalfa said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> People have a right to their opinions but they don't have a right to be free of consequences of those opinions.  Barillo execs an say what they want and customers can choose not to buy their products.
> 
> Strangely, that's what many homo haters seem to be saying.  That they have a right to their opinions but no one has right to have an opinion about them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barillia is doing nothing to harm these people, however some people get so butthurt (lol) about other people disagreeing with thier lifestyle that they feel the need to ruin the other people's livelyhood and possibly the livelyhoods of thousands of others.
> 
> No government coerscion is being called for, I admit to that. But calling for the end of the company is unmitigated pussiness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saying a homosexual couple, maybe with adopted children, are not a "real family" is not insulting and harmful?
> 
> He didn't say he disagreed with their lifestyle, in fact he said he supported HS marriage.  What he said was a HS family would never appear in any of his advertising because to them THEY AREN'T A REAL FAMILY.
> 
> And now he will get his butt kicked. I've already seen several reports on this on TV and in the news media.  But the wildfire is already spreading in Europe and if the US HS crowd gets involved it's going to seriously impact their sales.
> 
> As I said before this is different from CFA.  If people who support his decision decide to buy more Barilla products what difference does it make if they can't find them on the shelves of all the major supermarket chains, Costco, Walmart or Sams Club?
Click to expand...


if that is enough to be hurtful to someone, they need to grow a pair. This will peter (lol) out long before any damage happens to the company. 

People need to stop being such a bunch of fucking pansies. This goes for anyone regarless of sex or sexual orientation. We are turning into a nation of mewling children.


----------



## syrenn

Alfalfa said:


> *People have a right to their opinions but they don't have a right to be free of consequences of those opinions. * Barillo execs can say what they want and customers can choose not to buy their products.
> 
> Strangely, that's what many homo haters seem to be saying.  That they have a right to their opinions but no one has right to have an opinion about them.





 



really?


----------



## syrenn

martybegan said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> People have a right to their opinions but they don't have a right to be free of consequences of those opinions.  Barillo execs an say what they want and customers can choose not to buy their products.
> 
> Strangely, that's what many homo haters seem to be saying.  That they have a right to their opinions but no one has right to have an opinion about them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barillia is doing nothing to harm these people, however some people get so butthurt (lol) about other people disagreeing with thier lifestyle that they feel the need to ruin the other people's livelyhood and possibly the livelyhoods of thousands of others.
> 
> No government coerscion is being called for, I admit to that. But calling for the end of the company is unmitigated pussiness.
Click to expand...



did they disagree with the gay lifestyle??

or did they say how they wanted to portray THEIR product?


----------



## Zoom-boing

The left, tolerant of others choices as long as the left agrees with it.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Our new sock troll will not be happy until Barilla makes this their new logo.


----------



## Alfalfa

syrenn said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> People have a right to their opinions but they don't have a right to be free of consequences of those opinions.  Barillo execs an say what they want and customers can choose not to buy their products.
> 
> Strangely, that's what many homo haters seem to be saying.  That they have a right to their opinions but no one has right to have an opinion about them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barillia is doing nothing to harm these people, however some people get so butthurt (lol) about other people disagreeing with thier lifestyle that they feel the need to ruin the other people's livelyhood and possibly the livelyhoods of thousands of others.
> 
> No government coerscion is being called for, I admit to that. But calling for the end of the company is unmitigated pussiness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> did they disagree with the gay lifestyle??
> 
> or did they say how they wanted to portray THEIR product?
Click to expand...


He said they would never portray their product alongside homosexual families because they aren't _real families_.

Only _real families_ eat Barilla pasta...

The guy basically said "If you don't like our position, don't buy Barilla"...so people are taking him up on that.  Why are some people so upset that others are doing _exactly_ what asked?


----------



## Alfalfa

> GLAAD, an advocacy group for gays, lesbians, bisexuals and transgender people, plans to contact U.S. supermarket chains and ask officials to speak out against Barilla's comments and in support of their own LGBT consumers, said Rich Ferraro, the group's vice president of communications.



Barilla exec's comments on gays spark boycott


----------



## syrenn

Alfalfa said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barillia is doing nothing to harm these people, however some people get so butthurt (lol) about other people disagreeing with thier lifestyle that they feel the need to ruin the other people's livelyhood and possibly the livelyhoods of thousands of others.
> 
> No government coerscion is being called for, I admit to that. But calling for the end of the company is unmitigated pussiness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did they disagree with the gay lifestyle??
> 
> or did they say how they wanted to portray THEIR product?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He said they would never portray their product alongside homosexual families because they aren't _real families_.
> 
> Only _real families_ eat Barilla pasta...
> 
> The guy basically said "If you don't like our position, don't buy Barilla"...so people are taking him up on that.  Why are some people so upset that others are doing _exactly_ what asked?
Click to expand...


I don't care what he said, or that some outraged people will boycot it.  

what i find funny is the outrage about what he had to say about the marketing of his product.


----------



## Unkotare

Alfalfa said:


> The guy basically said "If you don't like our position, don't buy Barilla"...so people are taking him up on that.




Who is "taking him up on that"?


----------



## Zoom-boing

Alfalfa said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> People have a right to their opinions but they don't have a right to be free of consequences of those opinions.  Barillo execs an say what they want and customers can choose not to buy their products.
> 
> Strangely, that's what many homo haters seem to be saying.  That they have a right to their opinions but no one has right to have an opinion about them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barillia is doing nothing to harm these people, however some people get so butthurt (lol) about other people disagreeing with thier lifestyle that they feel the need to ruin the other people's livelyhood and possibly the livelyhoods of thousands of others.
> 
> No government coerscion is being called for, I admit to that. But calling for the end of the company is unmitigated pussiness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saying a homosexual couple, maybe with adopted children, are not a "real family" is not insulting and harmful?
> 
> He didn't say he disagreed with their lifestyle, in fact he said he supported HS marriage.  What he said was a HS family would never appear in any of his advertising because to them* THEY AREN'T A REAL FAMILY.*
> 
> And now he will get his butt kicked. I've already seen several reports on this on TV and in the news media.  But the wildfire is already spreading in Europe and if the US HS crowd gets involved it's going to seriously impact their sales.
> 
> As I said before this is different from CFA.  If people who support his decision decide to buy more Barilla products what difference does it make if they can't find them on the shelves of all the major supermarket chains, Costco, Walmart or Sams Club?
Click to expand...


Uh, no that's not what he said.  He said they weren't a _traditional _family.  He's right.  It's Barilla's product to sell and they want to go with a traditional family to sell it.  So what?  How is that hurting anyone?  Cottonelle uses cartoon bears and not humans to sell its product.  Should I be outraged?

If stores here stop selling Barilla pasta they will get flooded with complaints from unhappy customers at which point they will start carrying Barilla pasta again.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Unkotare said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> The guy basically said "If you don't like our position, don't buy Barilla"...so people are taking him up on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is "taking him up on that"?
Click to expand...


Apparently the (alfalfa) sprout is.  <shrugs>


----------



## Unkotare

Zoom-boing said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> The guy basically said "If you don't like our position, don't buy Barilla"...so people are taking him up on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is "taking him up on that"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently the (alfalfa) sprout is.  <shrugs>
Click to expand...



He is leading a massive movement of 1.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Alfalfa said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well good for him for standing up to the kooks
> 
> seriously, 3.8% of the pop is gay, bi, trans.  It aint gunna hurt the bottom line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya think?  This boycott will move to the US and MO is within 3-6 months my local supermarket won't be carrying Barilla any more.
> 
> They're dead.
Click to expand...


I got that info for gaylife.com

They had to add them all together to get to 3.8.

Barrillo will be making money long after we are gone


----------



## Zoom-boing

Barilla pasta is tasty, tasty eats!


----------



## Unkotare

Zoom-boing said:


> Barilla pasta is tasty, tasty eats!




And something about it just reminds you of 'family,' doesn't it?


----------



## Alfalfa

Zoom-boing said:


> Barilla pasta is tasty, tasty eats!



On a scale of 1-5, Barilla is about a 2.  They sell a lot of pasta because it's cheap.  Most dried boxed pasta is in the 1-2 range.  You can get fresh pasta in the deli section that may go to 4.  If you want 5, make it at home or go to a good Italian restaurant who make it fresh daily.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Unkotare said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barilla pasta is tasty, tasty eats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And something about it just reminds you of 'family,' doesn't it?
Click to expand...


----------



## syrenn

Unkotare said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barilla pasta is tasty, tasty eats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And something about it just reminds you of 'family,' doesn't it?
Click to expand...



What, you mean you have never heard of penis pasta?


----------



## Zoom-boing

Fusillli Jerry!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5ncsjMVzcc]Seinfeld The Fusilli Jerry: Pasta Art - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare

syrenn said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barilla pasta is tasty, tasty eats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And something about it just reminds you of 'family,' doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What, you mean you have never heard of penis pasta?
Click to expand...



No, but I imagine that you would add a little salt first...


----------



## syrenn

Unkotare said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> And something about it just reminds you of 'family,' doesn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What, you mean you have never heard of penis pasta?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, but I imagine that you would add a little salt first...
Click to expand...



lol, google it.


----------



## novasteve

That would be funny if HIV drug makers made traditional family comments


----------



## BDBoop

Now see? One pasta maker's loss is another's win.

Pasta maker Bertolli posts pro-gay ad in wake of anti-gay remarks by Barillo chair


----------



## TemplarKormac

syrenn said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barilla pasta is tasty, tasty eats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And something about it just reminds you of 'family,' doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What, you mean you have never heard of penis pasta?
Click to expand...


Do what


----------



## TemplarKormac

Shame on me for having the curiosity to google it.

https://www.google.com/#q=Penis+pasta&tbm=shop


----------



## Euroconservativ

The West is sick 

Barilla's president says they will not feature gay families in their adds: Coverage by major mainstream media.

A family in Nebraska is destroyed by gang violence: Coverage by local media only.
Sheriff: Andrea Kruger's death appears to be 'random' act of violence - Omaha.com
Erica Jenkins charged with murder; uncle's role detailed in slaying of Andrea Kruger - Omaha.com


By the way, the alleged advocates for freedom and equality who call for a boycott, couldn't care less about the 8,000 people working for Barilla.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

BDBoop said:


> Now see? One pasta maker's loss is another's win.
> 
> Pasta maker Bertolli posts pro-gay ad in wake of anti-gay remarks by Barillo chair



And that is how the free market works, kids


----------



## Noomi

BDBoop said:


> Now see? One pasta maker's loss is another's win.
> 
> Pasta maker Bertolli posts pro-gay ad in wake of anti-gay remarks by Barillo chair



I always buy Bertolli. Its cheap, but it tastes nice. Will continue to buy the product having seen that photo!


----------



## Unkotare

I wonder how the massive boycott is going? Should be big news by now...


----------



## Unkotare

Noomi said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now see? One pasta maker's loss is another's win.
> 
> Pasta maker Bertolli posts pro-gay ad in wake of anti-gay remarks by Barillo chair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always buy Bertolli. Its cheap, but it tastes nice. Will continue to buy the product having seen that photo!
Click to expand...



How is that picture "pro-gay"?


----------



## syrenn

Unkotare said:


> I wonder how the massive boycott is going? Should be big news by now...





I knew this was going to happen. In the paper sale adds, both grocery chains have it on sale.... 77 cents a box.


----------



## Alfalfa

Unkotare said:


> I wonder how the massive boycott is going? Should be big news by now...



Well, there's over a hundred news articles on it in the last 5 days or so...including all the major news services.

https://www.google.com/#psj=1&q=barilla&start=0&tbs=qdr:w

Guido is already backtracking...expect an ad compaign featuring homo couples in the near future plus millions of dollars in donations to pro gay causes.

He should have just kept this pie hole shut.

Seriously, how hard would it have been to say "Hmm, we haven't considered a gay couple in Barillo ads but it may be something we should look into!"

That's what a smart CEO would do.


----------



## Alfalfa

syrenn said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how the massive boycott is going? Should be big news by now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew this was going to happen. In the paper sale adds, both grocery chains have it on sale.... 77 cents a box.
Click to expand...


Do you attribute that to a drop in sales or markets clearing their shelves?


----------



## Unkotare

I notice it's still in all the stores. Pretty failed boycott so far, eh?


----------



## BDBoop

Barilla CEO makes video apologizing to gays, for 4th time

Latest.


----------



## syrenn

Alfalfa said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how the massive boycott is going? Should be big news by now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew this was going to happen. In the paper sale adds, both grocery chains have it on sale.... 77 cents a box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you attribute that to a drop in sales or markets clearing their shelves?
Click to expand...


it is not about a "drop in sails" 

it is all about marketing...and selling.


----------



## Alfalfa

syrenn said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew this was going to happen. In the paper sale adds, both grocery chains have it on sale.... 77 cents a box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you attribute that to a drop in sales or markets clearing their shelves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is not about a "drop in sails"
> 
> it is all about marketing...and selling.
Click to expand...


Well, there's a reason for why they are 77 cents.  In my market they go for about 1.70, but every couple of months they have a 10 for 10 deal (you don't have to buy ten).  I've never seen them cheaper than that.

IMO at 77 cents the markets are letting them go at cost.


----------



## Alfalfa

Unkotare said:


> I notice it's still in all the stores. Pretty failed boycott so far, eh?



Ya, at .77....heheh.

It's called a fire sail.


----------



## syrenn

Alfalfa said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you attribute that to a drop in sales or markets clearing their shelves?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is not about a "drop in sails"
> 
> it is all about marketing...and selling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, there's a reason for why they are 77 cents.  In my market they go for about 1.70, but every couple of months they have a 10 for 10 deal (you don't have to buy ten).  I've never seen them cheaper than that.
> 
> IMO at 77 cents the markets are letting them go at cost.
Click to expand...



it is still not about a drop in sales now is it?  If anything its going to boost sales.


----------



## martybegan

Alfalfa said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barilla pasta is tasty, tasty eats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a scale of 1-5, Barilla is about a 2.  They sell a lot of pasta because it's cheap.  Most dried boxed pasta is in the 1-2 range.  You can get fresh pasta in the deli section that may go to 4.  If you want 5, make it at home or go to a good Italian restaurant who make it fresh daily.
Click to expand...


Fresh pasta is only superior to dried pasta in the minds of trendy urban hipster douches.

Pasta is a vehicle for sauces and other yummy stuff. For some things fresh is better, for others dried is superior.


----------



## Alfalfa

martybegan said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barilla pasta is tasty, tasty eats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a scale of 1-5, Barilla is about a 2.  They sell a lot of pasta because it's cheap.  Most dried boxed pasta is in the 1-2 range.  You can get fresh pasta in the deli section that may go to 4.  If you want 5, make it at home or go to a good Italian restaurant who make it fresh daily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fresh pasta is only superior to dried pasta in the minds of trendy urban hipster douches.
> 
> Pasta is a vehicle for sauces and other yummy stuff. For some things fresh is better, for others dried is superior.
Click to expand...


Really.

Is that the view from the trailer park?


----------



## martybegan

Alfalfa said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a scale of 1-5, Barilla is about a 2.  They sell a lot of pasta because it's cheap.  Most dried boxed pasta is in the 1-2 range.  You can get fresh pasta in the deli section that may go to 4.  If you want 5, make it at home or go to a good Italian restaurant who make it fresh daily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fresh pasta is only superior to dried pasta in the minds of trendy urban hipster douches.
> 
> Pasta is a vehicle for sauces and other yummy stuff. For some things fresh is better, for others dried is superior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really.
> 
> Is that the view from the trailer park?
Click to expand...


No, its my view as a 1/2 Italian American who cooks for his family on a weekly basis for sunday dinner you ignorant fuck. 

Hard pasta when properly prepared is far superior in certain dishes due to its al dente qualities, which cannot be imparted onto fresh pasta. fresh pasta may be better in certain dishes, but it is more a trendy thing than a real thing.


----------



## Alfalfa

martybegan said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fresh pasta is only superior to dried pasta in the minds of trendy urban hipster douches.
> 
> Pasta is a vehicle for sauces and other yummy stuff. For some things fresh is better, for others dried is superior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really.
> 
> Is that the view from the trailer park?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, its my view as a 1/2 Italian American who cooks for his family on a weekly basis for sunday dinner you ignorant fuck.
> 
> Hard pasta when properly prepared is far superior in certain dishes due to its al dente qualities, which cannot be imparted onto fresh pasta. fresh pasta may be better in certain dishes, but it is more a trendy thing than a real thing.
Click to expand...


Personally I don't want to have to chew my pasta.


----------



## 52ndStreet

When are these homosexuals fags and lesbos going to learn that the majority straight heterosexual world is getting tired of catering to their homo weirdo abnormal needs and sensitivities?!
Someone should tell them to take their homo agenda and just shove it up their homo damaged rectums!!. 
We are all getting tired of the homo agenda people trying to change the majority straight world.!!


----------



## Unkotare

52ndStreet said:


> When are these homosexuals fags and lesbos going to learn that the majority straight heterosexual world is getting tired of catering to their homo weirdo abnormal needs and sensitivities?!
> Someone should tell them to take their homo agenda and just shove it up their homo damaged rectums!!.
> We are all getting tired of the homo agenda people trying to change the majority straight world.!!




Stop trying so hard, everyone has seen through your overcompensation by now. Just accept yourself.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Alfalfa said:


> People have a right to their opinions but they don't have a right to be free of consequences of those opinions.  Barillo execs can say what they want and customers can choose not to buy their products.
> 
> Strangely, that's what many homo haters seem to be saying.  That they have a right to their opinions but no one has right to have an opinion about them.



Wow, you're such a hypocrite, Alfalfa. What have you been doing this entire time? You say people have a right to their own opinions but you then call the Barillo exec a "homo hater." My gosh, your mind is like a bag of cats.


----------



## martybegan

Alfalfa said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really.
> 
> Is that the view from the trailer park?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, its my view as a 1/2 Italian American who cooks for his family on a weekly basis for sunday dinner you ignorant fuck.
> 
> Hard pasta when properly prepared is far superior in certain dishes due to its al dente qualities, which cannot be imparted onto fresh pasta. fresh pasta may be better in certain dishes, but it is more a trendy thing than a real thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personally I don't want to have to chew my pasta.
Click to expand...


Then you might as well eat your sauce with gruel. Pasta is supposed to add texture to whatever sauce/topping you add to it. Each shape is at its best when cooked al dente, and imparts the proper mouthfeel to each bite.


----------



## bodecea

Katzndogz said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just sent a note to my local market...which is also a national/regional chain.
> 
> I wonder how many notes like mine will it take before they dump Barilla?
> 
> Lot's of pasta companies out there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hasn't Chick Fil A closed yet?
> 
> Most people really don't care about gay outrage.  They might buy more Barilla rather than less simply because they are sick and tired of being led around by "outrage of the day".
Click to expand...


Chick-fil-a caved.   And I liked Barilla.   But not buying it anymore.  Just like we still don't buy Chick-fil-a or Exxon gas.


----------



## Katzndogz

bodecea said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just sent a note to my local market...which is also a national/regional chain.
> 
> I wonder how many notes like mine will it take before they dump Barilla?
> 
> Lot's of pasta companies out there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hasn't Chick Fil A closed yet?
> 
> Most people really don't care about gay outrage.  They might buy more Barilla rather than less simply because they are sick and tired of being led around by "outrage of the day".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chick-fil-a caved.   And I liked Barilla.   But not buying it anymore.  Just like we still don't buy Chick-fil-a or Exxon gas.
Click to expand...


Chick Fil A didn't cave because there was nothing to cave.  The entire controversy is that Chick Fil A said they supported traditional marriage.   Unless you have some kind of proof that they no longer support traditional marriage you got nothing.   They have never either denied service to someone who is gay, nor have they denied employment to someone who is gay.  

I am somewhat grateful to gay outrage because prior to their little tantrum I never had Chick Fil A.   Now that I have tried it, due entirely to the little tantrum, I am a regular.    This is the same thing with Barilla who has no evidence of discrimination.  They merely support "classic" family.   What an outrage!  How dare they!   Don't they know that the classic or traditional family has to be destroyed just to make gays feel better about being perverts?


----------



## Alfalfa

Katzndogz said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hasn't Chick Fil A closed yet?
> 
> Most people really don't care about gay outrage.  They might buy more Barilla rather than less simply because they are sick and tired of being led around by "outrage of the day".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chick-fil-a caved.   And I liked Barilla.   But not buying it anymore.  Just like we still don't buy Chick-fil-a or Exxon gas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chick Fil A didn't cave because there was nothing to cave.  The entire controversy is that Chick Fil A said they supported traditional marriage.   Unless you have some kind of proof that they no longer support traditional marriage you got nothing.   They have never either denied service to someone who is gay, nor have they denied employment to someone who is gay.
> 
> I am somewhat grateful to gay outrage because prior to their little tantrum I never had Chick Fil A.   Now that I have tried it, due entirely to the little tantrum, I am a regular.    This is the same thing with Barilla who has no evidence of discrimination.  They merely support "classic" family.   What an outrage!  How dare they!   Don't they know that the classic or traditional family has to be destroyed just to make gays feel better about being perverts?
Click to expand...


CFA caved, they ceased donating to anti gay groups and causes.


----------



## martybegan

bodecea said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just sent a note to my local market...which is also a national/regional chain.
> 
> I wonder how many notes like mine will it take before they dump Barilla?
> 
> Lot's of pasta companies out there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hasn't Chick Fil A closed yet?
> 
> Most people really don't care about gay outrage.  They might buy more Barilla rather than less simply because they are sick and tired of being led around by "outrage of the day".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chick-fil-a caved.   And I liked Barilla.   But not buying it anymore.  Just like we still don't buy Chick-fil-a or Exxon gas.
Click to expand...


So now the donations come directly from the executives instead of the corporate cash larder, same money, slightly different source, and your boycott is doing jack diddly squat.


----------



## martybegan

Alfalfa said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chick-fil-a caved.   And I liked Barilla.   But not buying it anymore.  Just like we still don't buy Chick-fil-a or Exxon gas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chick Fil A didn't cave because there was nothing to cave.  The entire controversy is that Chick Fil A said they supported traditional marriage.   Unless you have some kind of proof that they no longer support traditional marriage you got nothing.   They have never either denied service to someone who is gay, nor have they denied employment to someone who is gay.
> 
> I am somewhat grateful to gay outrage because prior to their little tantrum I never had Chick Fil A.   Now that I have tried it, due entirely to the little tantrum, I am a regular.    This is the same thing with Barilla who has no evidence of discrimination.  They merely support "classic" family.   What an outrage!  How dare they!   Don't they know that the classic or traditional family has to be destroyed just to make gays feel better about being perverts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CFA caved, they ceased donating to anti gay groups and causes.
Click to expand...


In one method of donating, meanwhile I'm sure the family keeps on plugging donations away. And the boycott has done NOTHING.


----------



## Alfalfa

martybegan said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chick Fil A didn't cave because there was nothing to cave.  The entire controversy is that Chick Fil A said they supported traditional marriage.   Unless you have some kind of proof that they no longer support traditional marriage you got nothing.   They have never either denied service to someone who is gay, nor have they denied employment to someone who is gay.
> 
> I am somewhat grateful to gay outrage because prior to their little tantrum I never had Chick Fil A.   Now that I have tried it, due entirely to the little tantrum, I am a regular.    This is the same thing with Barilla who has no evidence of discrimination.  They merely support "classic" family.   What an outrage!  How dare they!   Don't they know that the classic or traditional family has to be destroyed just to make gays feel better about being perverts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CFA caved, they ceased donating to anti gay groups and causes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In one method of donating, meanwhile I'm sure the family keeps on plugging donations away. *And the boycott has done NOTHING.*
Click to expand...


Can you post CFS same store sales figures for the 1st and 2nd quarter of this year?


----------



## martybegan

Alfalfa said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> CFA caved, they ceased donating to anti gay groups and causes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In one method of donating, meanwhile I'm sure the family keeps on plugging donations away. *And the boycott has done NOTHING.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you post CFS same store sales figures for the 1st and 2nd quarter of this year?
Click to expand...


Can you?  

I'm sure if CFA was taking a hit, you progressive butt buddies in the media would be harping over it left and right.


----------



## Alfalfa

martybegan said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> In one method of donating, meanwhile I'm sure the family keeps on plugging donations away. *And the boycott has done NOTHING.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you post CFS same store sales figures for the 1st and 2nd quarter of this year?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you?
> 
> I'm sure if CFA was taking a hit, you progressive butt buddies in the media would be harping over it left and right.
Click to expand...


You made the comment the boycott has done nothing, prove it.

Or were you just talking out your ass?


----------



## martybegan

Alfalfa said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you post CFS same store sales figures for the 1st and 2nd quarter of this year?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you?
> 
> I'm sure if CFA was taking a hit, you progressive butt buddies in the media would be harping over it left and right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made the comment the boycott has done nothing, prove it.
> 
> Or were you just talking out your ass?
Click to expand...


Is CFA suddenly out of business? Is a loss of sales in a few stores the response the boycotters were looking for?

They boycott has done NOTHING. It proves itself.


----------



## Alfalfa

martybegan said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you?
> 
> I'm sure if CFA was taking a hit, you progressive butt buddies in the media would be harping over it left and right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You made the comment the boycott has done nothing, prove it.
> 
> Or were you just talking out your ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is CFA suddenly out of business? Is a loss of sales in a few stores the response the boycotters were looking for?
> 
> They boycott has done NOTHING. It proves itself.
Click to expand...


Again, you have proven nothing except that you talk out your ass.


----------



## martybegan

Alfalfa said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You made the comment the boycott has done nothing, prove it.
> 
> Or were you just talking out your ass?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is CFA suddenly out of business? Is a loss of sales in a few stores the response the boycotters were looking for?
> 
> They boycott has done NOTHING. It proves itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you have proven nothing except that you talk out your ass.
Click to expand...


Ill change my statement to "nothing of consequence" has happened to Chick-fil-a.

Thats the best I'll do for some chickenshit with thier rep turned off.


----------



## Alfalfa

martybegan said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is CFA suddenly out of business? Is a loss of sales in a few stores the response the boycotters were looking for?
> 
> They boycott has done NOTHING. It proves itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you have proven nothing except that you talk out your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ill change my statement to "nothing of consequence" has happened to Chick-fil-a.
> 
> Thats the best I'll do for some chickenshit with thier rep turned off.
Click to expand...


Then prove "nothing of consequence"...whatever that may mean.


----------



## martybegan

Alfalfa said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you have proven nothing except that you talk out your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill change my statement to "nothing of consequence" has happened to Chick-fil-a.
> 
> Thats the best I'll do for some chickenshit with thier rep turned off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then prove "nothing of consequence"...whatever that may mean.
Click to expand...


Have they gone out of buisness? Have they lost massive company value? Does anyone except butthurt (lol) activists care about CFA anymore.

No. No. No.

And again, you are a rep turned off chickenshit.


----------



## Alfalfa

martybegan said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ill change my statement to "nothing of consequence" has happened to Chick-fil-a.
> 
> Thats the best I'll do for some chickenshit with thier rep turned off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then prove "nothing of consequence"...whatever that may mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have they gone out of buisness? Have they lost massive company value? Does anyone except butthurt (lol) activists care about CFA anymore.
> 
> No. No. No.
> 
> And again, you are a rep turned off chickenshit.
Click to expand...


Prove you're not pulling it out of your ass.


----------



## BDBoop

martybegan said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ill change my statement to "nothing of consequence" has happened to Chick-fil-a.
> 
> Thats the best I'll do for some chickenshit with thier rep turned off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then prove "nothing of consequence"...whatever that may mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have they gone out of buisness? Have they lost massive company value? Does anyone except butthurt (lol) activists care about CFA anymore.
> 
> No. No. No.
> 
> And again, you are a rep turned off chickenshit.
Click to expand...


Okay, so why did they bother with the apology. Everything was wonderful, so why did they even say anything.

Do you remember?

It was because Chicago didn't want them.

So they did what they had to do, made all the proper noises, and after they thought enough time had elapsed, they got defiant.

Chick-fil-A President Dan Cathy: We Have Made No ?Concessions? to Same-Sex Marriage Supporters | TheBlaze.com



> On Friday, Chick-fil-A President Dan Cathy said media reports claiming the restaurant chain will no longer give charitable donations to groups that oppose same-sex marriage are untrue.
> 
> Cathy issued a statement on former Arkansas Gov. Mike Huckabees website, one day after Chick-fil-A released a company statement arguing that their corporate giving has been mischaracterized by the media.
> 
> There continues to be erroneous implications in the media that Chick-fil-A changed our practices and priorities in order to obtain permission for a new restaurant in Chicago. That is incorrect. Chick-fil-A made no such concessions, and we remain true to who we are and who we have been, Cathy wrote in his statement.
> 
> The controversy flared up this week when a Chicago politician said the company was no longer giving to conservative groups, like Focus on the Family, that oppose same-sex marriage in exchange for being allowing to open up a restaurant in Chicago.



Attaboy. I'm sure the Bible says nothing about lying to get what you want.


----------



## BDBoop

Further;

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/09/20/us/chick-fil-a-and-chicago-alderman-reach-agreement.html?_r=0



> ATLANTA &#8212; The question of whether or not to eat at Chick-fil-A got a bit murkier for people who use the company&#8217;s chicken sandwiches as a political totem in the culture war over gay rights and marriage.
> 
> A Chicago alderman said Wednesday that he would support a new Chick-fil-A restaurant in his ward after the company agreed to re-evaluate which groups its wealthy foundation supports and to strengthen its internal anti-discrimination policies.
> 
> But whether that means the company &#8212; and by extension its WinShape Foundation &#8212; will actually change remains unclear, despite claims by an Illinois gay rights group that was part of the negotiations that the company has agreed to stop giving money to antigay groups.



Same time frame as the Blaze article.


----------



## martybegan

BDBoop said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then prove "nothing of consequence"...whatever that may mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have they gone out of buisness? Have they lost massive company value? Does anyone except butthurt (lol) activists care about CFA anymore.
> 
> No. No. No.
> 
> And again, you are a rep turned off chickenshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, so why did they bother with the apology. Everything was wonderful, so why did they even say anything.
> 
> Do you remember?
> 
> It was because Chicago didn't want them.
> 
> So they did what they had to do, made all the proper noises, and after they thought enough time had elapsed, they got defiant.
> 
> Chick-fil-A President Dan Cathy: We Have Made No ?Concessions? to Same-Sex Marriage Supporters | TheBlaze.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Friday, Chick-fil-A President Dan Cathy said media reports claiming the restaurant chain will no longer give charitable donations to groups that oppose same-sex marriage are untrue.
> 
> Cathy issued a statement on former Arkansas Gov. Mike Huckabees website, one day after Chick-fil-A released a company statement arguing that their corporate giving has been mischaracterized by the media.
> 
> There continues to be erroneous implications in the media that Chick-fil-A changed our practices and priorities in order to obtain permission for a new restaurant in Chicago. That is incorrect. Chick-fil-A made no such concessions, and we remain true to who we are and who we have been, Cathy wrote in his statement.
> 
> The controversy flared up this week when a Chicago politician said the company was no longer giving to conservative groups, like Focus on the Family, that oppose same-sex marriage in exchange for being allowing to open up a restaurant in Chicago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Attaboy. I'm sure the Bible says nothing about lying to get what you want.
Click to expand...


Meanwhile just ignore that a government elected official basically held a company and thus the people running it hostage over things protected by the 1st amendment. 

Also, where is the Chick-fil-A press release saying originally that it was changing its policy?


----------



## martybegan

BDBoop said:


> Further;
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2012/09/20/us/chick-fil-a-and-chicago-alderman-reach-agreement.html?_r=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATLANTA  The question of whether or not to eat at Chick-fil-A got a bit murkier for people who use the companys chicken sandwiches as a political totem in the culture war over gay rights and marriage.
> 
> A Chicago alderman said Wednesday that he would support a new Chick-fil-A restaurant in his ward after the company agreed to re-evaluate which groups its wealthy foundation supports and to strengthen its internal anti-discrimination policies.
> 
> But whether that means the company  and by extension its WinShape Foundation  will actually change remains unclear, despite claims by an Illinois gay rights group that was part of the negotiations that the company has agreed to stop giving money to antigay groups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same time frame as the Blaze article.
Click to expand...


So a gay rights group says Chick-Fil-A changed its policy, but no real word on it from Chick-Fil-A, except later it says it actually did no such thing.

Where is the lying here?


----------



## mal

Katzndogz said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hasn't Chick Fil A closed yet?
> 
> Most people really don't care about gay outrage.  They might buy more Barilla rather than less simply because they are sick and tired of being led around by "outrage of the day".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chick-fil-a caved.   And I liked Barilla.   But not buying it anymore.  Just like we still don't buy Chick-fil-a or Exxon gas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chick Fil A didn't cave because there was nothing to cave.  The entire controversy is that Chick Fil A said they supported traditional marriage.   Unless you have some kind of proof that they no longer support traditional marriage you got nothing.   They have never either denied service to someone who is gay, nor have they denied employment to someone who is gay.
> 
> I am somewhat grateful to gay outrage because prior to their little tantrum I never had Chick Fil A.   Now that I have tried it, due entirely to the little tantrum, I am a regular.    This is the same thing with Barilla who has no evidence of discrimination.  They merely support "classic" family.   What an outrage!  How dare they!   Don't they know that the classic or traditional family has to be destroyed just to make gays feel better about being perverts?
Click to expand...


You like how she just walks the fuck away in the face of her being Wrong?... 

Chick-fil-A keeps growing despite uproar | www.ajc.com

And it's continued this year...

Hell, (1) just opened at 78th and Wadsworth and 52nd and Wadsworth here in D-Town, and those are just in my general direction.

They are an example of a Company doing better because they Spoke the Truth... No matter how hard the Liberal Media tried to Damage them with it.

The only difference now is the occasional Fat Hispanic Older Dyke and their Questionably Young Daddy Issue Girlfriends they bring in and Fondle in front of everyone...

True Story.



peace...


----------



## Zoom-boing

The left embraces differing opinions only if those opinions agree with the left's.


----------



## BDBoop

martybegan said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further;
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2012/09/20/us/chick-fil-a-and-chicago-alderman-reach-agreement.html?_r=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATLANTA  The question of whether or not to eat at Chick-fil-A got a bit murkier for people who use the companys chicken sandwiches as a political totem in the culture war over gay rights and marriage.
> 
> A Chicago alderman said Wednesday that he would support a new Chick-fil-A restaurant in his ward after the company agreed to re-evaluate which groups its wealthy foundation supports and to strengthen its internal anti-discrimination policies.
> 
> But whether that means the company  and by extension its WinShape Foundation  will actually change remains unclear, despite claims by an Illinois gay rights group that was part of the negotiations that the company has agreed to stop giving money to antigay groups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same time frame as the Blaze article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So a gay rights group says Chick-Fil-A changed its policy, but no real word on it from Chick-Fil-A, except later it says it actually did no such thing.
> 
> Where is the lying here?
Click to expand...


Chick-Fil-A Re-Evaluates Funding for Anti-Gay Marriage Groups - ABC News



> A Chicago lawmaker says that Chick-fil-A is re-evaluating the multimillion-dollar donations the company gives to anti-gay marriage activists and other groups with political agendas, a month after company CEO Dan Cathys pro-traditional marriage comments created a firestorm in the fast-food world between LGBT supporters and gay-marriage opponents.
> 
> After weeks of negotiations with city Alderman Joe Moreno, the fast-food restaurant agreed to take a much closer look at which groups receive donations from the WinShape Foundation, a non-profit created by the Cathy family and funded almost entirely by Atlanta-based Chick-fil-A, the company told Moreno.



Further;



> When ABC News requested clarification from Chick-fil-A on the policies that Moreno says are new, the company resent a statement from July, when the controversy about its traditional marriage support first erupted.
> 
> The Chick-fil-A culture and service tradition in our restaurants is to treat every person with honor, dignity and respect -regardless of their belief, race, creed, sexual orientation or gender, Chick-fil-A spokeswoman Tracey Micit said in the statement. Going forward, our intent is to leave the policy debate over same-sex marriage to the government and political arena.
> 
> Along with re-evaluating funding to anti-gay marriage activist groups, Moreno said, Chick-fil-A has agreed to amend its corporate policy to include sexual orientation in its anti-discrimination policy.
> 
> The company today has put into writing, for the first time, that its employees are to treat every person with honor, dignity and respect  regardless of their beliefs, race, creed, sexual orientation and gender. .. our intent is not to engage in political or social debates, Moreno said in a statement.



You were saying.


----------



## martybegan

BDBoop said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further;
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2012/09/20/us/chick-fil-a-and-chicago-alderman-reach-agreement.html?_r=0
> 
> 
> 
> Same time frame as the Blaze article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So a gay rights group says Chick-Fil-A changed its policy, but no real word on it from Chick-Fil-A, except later it says it actually did no such thing.
> 
> Where is the lying here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chick-Fil-A Re-Evaluates Funding for Anti-Gay Marriage Groups - ABC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Chicago lawmaker says that Chick-fil-A is re-evaluating the multimillion-dollar donations the company gives to anti-gay marriage activists and other groups with political agendas, a month after company CEO Dan Cathys pro-traditional marriage comments created a firestorm in the fast-food world between LGBT supporters and gay-marriage opponents.
> 
> After weeks of negotiations with city Alderman Joe Moreno, the fast-food restaurant agreed to take a much closer look at which groups receive donations from the WinShape Foundation, a non-profit created by the Cathy family and funded almost entirely by Atlanta-based Chick-fil-A, the company told Moreno.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Further;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When ABC News requested clarification from Chick-fil-A on the policies that Moreno says are new, the company resent a statement from July, when the controversy about its traditional marriage support first erupted.
> 
> The Chick-fil-A culture and service tradition in our restaurants is to treat every person with honor, dignity and respect -regardless of their belief, race, creed, sexual orientation or gender, Chick-fil-A spokeswoman Tracey Micit said in the statement. Going forward, our intent is to leave the policy debate over same-sex marriage to the government and political arena.
> 
> Along with re-evaluating funding to anti-gay marriage activist groups, Moreno said, Chick-fil-A has agreed to amend its corporate policy to include sexual orientation in its anti-discrimination policy.
> 
> The company today has put into writing, for the first time, that its employees are to treat every person with honor, dignity and respect  regardless of their beliefs, race, creed, sexual orientation and gender. .. our intent is not to engage in political or social debates, Moreno said in a statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were saying.
Click to expand...


This was never about them discrimintating in stores, which they NEVER did. Nor is it about them discriminating in thier hiring practices, which they NEVER did. 

Also from what you posted all they said (again from outside sources) is that they would look into "reevaluating" thier positions, nothing about an actual change. 

Finally, even if they dont donate with "corporate" money, Chick-fil-A is privately owned, whats to stop the owner from taking his profits and spending the money under his own name?

Nothing has changed here, and you still didnt show that Chick-fil-A said they would actually DO something different then changed thier mind. 

Also, I though changing you mind was a GOOD thing, like when Obama changed his mind on Gay marriage.


----------



## BDBoop

martybegan said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So a gay rights group says Chick-Fil-A changed its policy, but no real word on it from Chick-Fil-A, except later it says it actually did no such thing.
> 
> Where is the lying here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chick-Fil-A Re-Evaluates Funding for Anti-Gay Marriage Groups - ABC News
> 
> 
> 
> Further;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When ABC News requested clarification from Chick-fil-A on the policies that Moreno says are new, the company resent a statement from July, when the controversy about its traditional marriage support first erupted.
> 
> The Chick-fil-A culture and service tradition in our restaurants is to treat every person with honor, dignity and respect -regardless of their belief, race, creed, sexual orientation or gender, Chick-fil-A spokeswoman Tracey Micit said in the statement. Going forward, our intent is to leave the policy debate over same-sex marriage to the government and political arena.
> 
> Along with re-evaluating funding to anti-gay marriage activist groups, Moreno said, Chick-fil-A has agreed to amend its corporate policy to include sexual orientation in its anti-discrimination policy.
> 
> The company today has put into writing, for the first time, that its employees are to treat every person with honor, dignity and respect  regardless of their beliefs, race, creed, sexual orientation and gender. .. our intent is not to engage in political or social debates, Moreno said in a statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This was never about them discrimintating in stores, which they NEVER did. Nor is it about them discriminating in thier hiring practices, which they NEVER did.
> 
> Also from what you posted all they said (again from outside sources) is that they would look into "reevaluating" thier positions, nothing about an actual change.
> 
> Finally, even if they dont donate with "corporate" money, Chick-fil-A is privately owned, whats to stop the owner from taking his profits and spending the money under his own name?
> 
> Nothing has changed here, and you still didnt show that Chick-fil-A said they would actually DO something different then changed thier mind.
> 
> Also, I though changing you mind was a GOOD thing, like when Obama changed his mind on Gay marriage.
Click to expand...


I never said they discriminated to begin with. So now you're saying what I just posted doesn't back what I originally said? I'm sorry, use small words and tell the old lady what the difference is. They said they were re-evaluating, they said they were making changes, and then once Chicago was good to go said "I never said that, we never did that."

I really am not sure what your point is anymore.


----------



## martybegan

BDBoop said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chick-Fil-A Re-Evaluates Funding for Anti-Gay Marriage Groups - ABC News
> 
> 
> 
> Further;
> 
> 
> 
> You were saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was never about them discrimintating in stores, which they NEVER did. Nor is it about them discriminating in thier hiring practices, which they NEVER did.
> 
> Also from what you posted all they said (again from outside sources) is that they would look into "reevaluating" thier positions, nothing about an actual change.
> 
> Finally, even if they dont donate with "corporate" money, Chick-fil-A is privately owned, whats to stop the owner from taking his profits and spending the money under his own name?
> 
> Nothing has changed here, and you still didnt show that Chick-fil-A said they would actually DO something different then changed thier mind.
> 
> Also, I though changing you mind was a GOOD thing, like when Obama changed his mind on Gay marriage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said they discriminated to begin with. So now you're saying what I just posted doesn't back what I originally said? I'm sorry, use small words and tell the old lady what the difference is. They said they were re-evaluating, they said they were making changes, and then once Chicago was good to go said "I never said that, we never did that."
> 
> I really am not sure what your point is anymore.
Click to expand...


They said they would "look into" making changes, in all your posts there is no reference to them actually SAYING they would make changes. Any that do are usually people on the opposite side saying they heard that someone would do something or other. 

If you find me an actual Chik-fil-A press release saying they will no longer donate to those groups, you then have a partial point, show me that any of the execs or the owners ALSO no longer donate to those groups then you made your whole point.


----------



## BDBoop

martybegan said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was never about them discrimintating in stores, which they NEVER did. Nor is it about them discriminating in thier hiring practices, which they NEVER did.
> 
> Also from what you posted all they said (again from outside sources) is that they would look into "reevaluating" thier positions, nothing about an actual change.
> 
> Finally, even if they dont donate with "corporate" money, Chick-fil-A is privately owned, whats to stop the owner from taking his profits and spending the money under his own name?
> 
> Nothing has changed here, and you still didnt show that Chick-fil-A said they would actually DO something different then changed thier mind.
> 
> Also, I though changing you mind was a GOOD thing, like when Obama changed his mind on Gay marriage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said they discriminated to begin with. So now you're saying what I just posted doesn't back what I originally said? I'm sorry, use small words and tell the old lady what the difference is. They said they were re-evaluating, they said they were making changes, and then once Chicago was good to go said "I never said that, we never did that."
> 
> I really am not sure what your point is anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They said they would "look into" making changes, in all your posts there is no reference to them actually SAYING they would make changes. Any that do are usually people on the opposite side saying they heard that someone would do something or other.
> 
> If you find me an actual Chik-fil-A press release saying they will no longer donate to those groups, you then have a partial point, show me that any of the execs or the owners ALSO no longer donate to those groups then you made your whole point.
Click to expand...


Okay, well. I think we're on two different pages of this conversation then. I believe they said or did whatever they had to say or do to get what they wanted, and you believe who gives a shit. Corporations are slippery as fuck, and that is apparently something you are comfortable with. Semantics. Word games. Well - I'm not.


----------



## martybegan

BDBoop said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said they discriminated to begin with. So now you're saying what I just posted doesn't back what I originally said? I'm sorry, use small words and tell the old lady what the difference is. They said they were re-evaluating, they said they were making changes, and then once Chicago was good to go said "I never said that, we never did that."
> 
> I really am not sure what your point is anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They said they would "look into" making changes, in all your posts there is no reference to them actually SAYING they would make changes. Any that do are usually people on the opposite side saying they heard that someone would do something or other.
> 
> If you find me an actual Chik-fil-A press release saying they will no longer donate to those groups, you then have a partial point, show me that any of the execs or the owners ALSO no longer donate to those groups then you made your whole point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, well. I think we're on two different pages of this conversation then. I believe they said or did whatever they had to say or do to get what they wanted, and you believe who gives a shit. Corporations are slippery as fuck, and that is apparently something you are comfortable with. Semantics. Word games. Well - I'm not.
Click to expand...


EVERYONE says what they can to get what they want, Look at the current Obamacare kerfluffle. Obama says now he will negotiate AFTER the House passes a funding bill that has everything he wants in it. Do you really belive he will budge on anything if he gets what he wants first?

If we take it from our politicians, why should we be so concerned when businesses do it?


----------



## mal

mal said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chick-fil-a caved.   And I liked Barilla.   But not buying it anymore.  Just like we still don't buy Chick-fil-a or Exxon gas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chick Fil A didn't cave because there was nothing to cave.  The entire controversy is that Chick Fil A said they supported traditional marriage.   Unless you have some kind of proof that they no longer support traditional marriage you got nothing.   They have never either denied service to someone who is gay, nor have they denied employment to someone who is gay.
> 
> I am somewhat grateful to gay outrage because prior to their little tantrum I never had Chick Fil A.   Now that I have tried it, due entirely to the little tantrum, I am a regular.    This is the same thing with Barilla who has no evidence of discrimination.  They merely support "classic" family.   What an outrage!  How dare they!   Don't they know that the classic or traditional family has to be destroyed just to make gays feel better about being perverts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You like how she just walks the fuck away in the face of her being Wrong?...
> 
> Chick-fil-A keeps growing despite uproar | www.ajc.com
> 
> And it's continued this year...
> 
> Hell, (1) just opened at 78th and Wadsworth and 52nd and Wadsworth here in D-Town, and those are just in my general direction.
> 
> They are an example of a Company doing better because they Spoke the Truth... No matter how hard the Liberal Media tried to Damage them with it.
> 
> The only difference now is the occasional Fat Hispanic Older Dyke and their Questionably Young Daddy Issue Girlfriends they bring in and Fondle in front of everyone...
> 
> True Story.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


How much you wanna bet [MENTION=20112]bodecea[/MENTION] doesn't come back in here and Concede that she was Wrong?...

Maybe she's too busy Harrassing people who have just Lost Loved-ones?... 



peace...


----------



## BDBoop

martybegan said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> They said they would "look into" making changes, in all your posts there is no reference to them actually SAYING they would make changes. Any that do are usually people on the opposite side saying they heard that someone would do something or other.
> 
> If you find me an actual Chik-fil-A press release saying they will no longer donate to those groups, you then have a partial point, show me that any of the execs or the owners ALSO no longer donate to those groups then you made your whole point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, well. I think we're on two different pages of this conversation then. I believe they said or did whatever they had to say or do to get what they wanted, and you believe who gives a shit. Corporations are slippery as fuck, and that is apparently something you are comfortable with. Semantics. Word games. Well - I'm not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> EVERYONE says what they can to get what they want, Look at the current Obamacare kerfluffle. Obama says now he will negotiate AFTER the House passes a funding bill that has everything he wants in it. Do you really belive he will budge on anything if he gets what he wants first?
> 
> If we take it from our politicians, why should we be so concerned when businesses do it?
Click to expand...


I believe that a man's word should be his bond. For some reason, you don't. That is your prerogative. I am much more literal, and apparently I hold people to higher standards. I already said once that we will not see agreement on this issue, and now I am going to bed.

I bid you good night.


----------



## martybegan

BDBoop said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, well. I think we're on two different pages of this conversation then. I believe they said or did whatever they had to say or do to get what they wanted, and you believe who gives a shit. Corporations are slippery as fuck, and that is apparently something you are comfortable with. Semantics. Word games. Well - I'm not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVERYONE says what they can to get what they want, Look at the current Obamacare kerfluffle. Obama says now he will negotiate AFTER the House passes a funding bill that has everything he wants in it. Do you really belive he will budge on anything if he gets what he wants first?
> 
> If we take it from our politicians, why should we be so concerned when businesses do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that a man's word should be his bond. For some reason, you don't. That is your prerogative. I am much more literal, and apparently I hold people to higher standards. I already said once that we will not see agreement on this issue, and now I am going to bed.
> 
> I bid you good night.
Click to expand...


Anyone's word should be thier bond, but the reality is we don't hold our politicians to that standard, or else why do we keep re-electing them?

Once you let the government get away with it, why should anyone else follow the rules to thier detriment?

and good night.


----------



## koshergrl

Progressives will always strive to make that which is dishonorable, depraved, and otherwise criminal the rule of the day.

Nazis did the same thing. They boycotted Jewish businesses. It's what pukes do when they seek to annihilate in an otherwise civilized nation. They drag the sensibilities of the people down, they portray the targeted entity as worthy of destruction, and they start finding ways to prevent them from flourishing, before they actually start rounding them up and killing them. It's not such a big step when the people to be wiped out are identified as low life, bothersome, less than human, unworthy of the same rights that others enjoy.


----------



## Katzndogz

Gays were going to destroy Chick Fil A.   They were going to move the Olympics from Russia.  Judging from the successes they have already had, how will putting Barilla out of business go.

Gays can attack individual business owners.  They can attack that baker or photographer, but in reality they have no power.


----------



## Uncensored2008

TemplarKormac said:


> After I had just gotten done talking about free speech, we have gay rights groups trying to dictate morality and expression to a longstanding company in Italy... sigh.
> 
> 
> Pasta firm Barilla boycotted over 'classic family' remarks | World news | The Guardian



I never buy anything other than Barilla anyway - but he's cemented the deal - I'm a customer for life.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Alfalfa said:


> I just sent a note to my local market...which is also a national/regional chain.
> 
> I wonder how many notes like mine will it take before they dump Barilla?
> 
> Lot's of pasta companies out there...



Dunno, why don't you hold your breath until they do?

Has Chick-Fil-A gone out of business yet?


----------



## bodecea

koshergrl said:


> Progressives will always strive to make that which is dishonorable, depraved, and otherwise criminal the rule of the day.
> 
> Nazis did the same thing. They boycotted Jewish businesses. It's what pukes do when they seek to annihilate in an otherwise civilized nation. They drag the sensibilities of the people down, they portray the targeted entity as worthy of destruction, and they start finding ways to prevent them from flourishing, before they actually start rounding them up and killing them. It's not such a big step when the people to be wiped out are identified as low life, bothersome, less than human, unworthy of the same rights that others enjoy.



So...boycotting businesses is a Nazi thing?   Tell the Southern Baptists and the Million Moms and other RW crazy groups who tried to boycott Penneys and Coke and Disney.    Explain to them that they are Nazis.


----------



## bodecea

Katzndogz said:


> Gays were going to destroy Chick Fil A.   They were going to move the Olympics from Russia.  Judging from the successes they have already had, how will putting Barilla out of business go.
> 
> Gays can attack individual business owners.  They can attack that baker or photographer, but in reality they have no power.



Not all boycotts work....yes, Chick Fil A is still in business, even tho I and everyone I inform about them don't go there any more.   Same with the Russian Olympics.   Looks like it's not moving which is a sad thing....but awareness of the Russian treatment of gays is certainly up there and not in a dark closet somewhere.   We don't always win....but we keep trying.


----------



## Uncensored2008

bodecea said:


> So...boycotting businesses is a Nazi thing?   Tell the Southern Baptists and the Million Moms and other RW crazy groups who tried to boycott Penneys and Coke and Disney.    Explain to them that they are Nazis.



Boycott away!

You are irrelevant to the bottom line - just like Chick-Fil-A, your pouting little bullshit will no doubt boost sales.


----------



## bodecea

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...boycotting businesses is a Nazi thing?   Tell the Southern Baptists and the Million Moms and other RW crazy groups who tried to boycott Penneys and Coke and Disney.    Explain to them that they are Nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boycott away!
> 
> You are irrelevant to the bottom line - just like Chick-Fil-A, your pouting little bullshit will no doubt boost sales.
Click to expand...


I have no problem with as many conservatives as possible eating at Chick-fil-a all day long...every day.   Go have some more.   


I will pass.


----------



## mal

bodecea said:


> Chick-fil-a caved.   And I liked Barilla.   But not buying it anymore.  Just like we still don't buy Chick-fil-a or Exxon gas.



This is about the 3rd or 4th time [MENTION=20112]bodecea[/MENTION] has been asked...

When did Chick-fil-a Cave?...

You really aren't going to Concede are you, you Miserable, Dishonest Twat. 



peace...


----------



## martybegan

bodecea said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gays were going to destroy Chick Fil A.   They were going to move the Olympics from Russia.  Judging from the successes they have already had, how will putting Barilla out of business go.
> 
> Gays can attack individual business owners.  They can attack that baker or photographer, but in reality they have no power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not all boycotts work....yes, Chick Fil A is still in business, even tho I and everyone I inform about them don't go there any more.   Same with the Russian Olympics.   Looks like it's not moving which is a sad thing....but awareness of the Russian treatment of gays is certainly up there and not in a dark closet somewhere.   We don't always win....but we keep trying.
Click to expand...


Just used some Barilla pasta sauce. Not bad when you add some saute'd peppers, grilled chicken, and some polska kielbasa.


----------



## Katzndogz

Russia treats gays fairly, the way they should be treated.   They are prohibited from propagandizing children.   That's the law.  Other than that, they can do what they want.


----------



## 007

Katzndogz said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just sent a note to my local market...which is also a national/regional chain.
> 
> I wonder how many notes like mine will it take before they dump Barilla?
> 
> Lot's of pasta companies out there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hasn't Chick Fil A closed yet?
> 
> Most people really don't care about gay outrage.  *They might buy more Barilla* rather than less simply because they are sick and tired of being led around by "outrage of the day".
Click to expand...


Which is exactly what I will do, even though I have always thought Barilla was the best pasta to buy anyway.


----------



## Alfalfa

CFA has refused to announce sales data for the last 3 quarters.


----------



## Uncensored2008

bodecea said:


> Chick-fil-a caved.



BWHAHAHAHA

Are you fucking stupid? Oh wait, that's why we call you Shortbus.

No, they didn't cave - and their sales doubled.



> And I liked Barilla.   But not buying it anymore.  Just like we still don't buy Chick-fil-a or Exxon gas.



Chick-Fil-A is at all time highs for profit.


----------



## Katzndogz

I bought whatever was on sale.  Now it's Barilla for me.   Gotta support those who fight.


----------



## Alfalfa

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chick-fil-a caved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWHAHAHAHA
> 
> Are you fucking stupid? Oh wait, that's why we call you Shortbus.
> 
> No, they didn't cave - and their sales doubled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I liked Barilla.   But not buying it anymore.  Just like we still don't buy Chick-fil-a or Exxon gas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chick-Fil-A is at all time highs for profit.
Click to expand...


Talking out your ass.


----------



## Alfalfa

Katzndogz said:


> I bought whatever was on sale.  Now it's Barilla for me.   Gotta support those who fight.



Stock up before it's off the shelves...


----------



## Uncensored2008

BDBoop said:


> A Chicago alderman said Wednesday that he would support a new Chick-fil-A restaurant in his ward after the company agreed to re-evaluate which groups its wealthy foundation supports and to strengthen its internal anti-discrimination policies.



{When you see that trading is done, not by consent, but by compulsion--*when you see that in order to produce, you need to obtain permission from men who produce nothing*--when you see that money is flowing to those who deal, not in goods, but in favors--when you see that men get richer by graft and by pull than by work, and your laws don't protect you against them, but protect them against you--when you see corruption being rewarded and honesty becoming a self-sacrifice--you may know that your society is doomed. }

Ayn Rand


----------



## Katzndogz

Chick Fil A never did discriminate!  That's what made the whole kerfluffle against them so silly.   They simply released a statement saying the company supported traditional marriage, just like Barilla did.   What gays have their panties in a wad about is traditional marriage, which is what they vehemently oppose.


----------



## Uncensored2008

bodecea said:


> I have no problem with as many conservatives as possible eating at Chick-fil-a all day long...every day.   Go have some more.
> 
> 
> I will pass.



Enjoy your Mickey Dees....

What's funny is that McDonalds has supported the far left since the 60's - but as a reward, that same left now attacks them...

It just goes to show, Communists have no loyalty, no integrity, no class. They will fuck you the second they get an opportunity.

McDonald's Thompson deflects wage criticism - Chicago Tribune


----------



## Uncensored2008

Alfalfa said:


> Talking out your ass.



You Communists are just fucking stupid..

Chick-fil-A?s record sales, outspoken defender - Atlanta Business Chronicle


----------



## martybegan

Alfalfa said:


> CFA has refused to announce sales data for the last 3 quarters.



Considering they are a privately held company and not public, do they ever release sales figures?


----------



## Alfalfa

Uncensored2008 said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talking out your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You Communists are just fucking stupid..
> 
> Chick-fil-A?s record sales, outspoken defender - Atlanta Business Chronicle
Click to expand...


Thanks for the Aug 2012 article...


----------



## Alfalfa

Katzndogz said:


> Chick Fil A never did discriminate!  That's what made the whole kerfluffle against them so silly.   They simply released a statement saying the company supported traditional marriage, just like Barilla did.   What gays have their panties in a wad about is traditional marriage, which is what they vehemently oppose.



# of gay franchisees...zero.

Number of gays in executive positions...zero.

The company was donating to extreme right wing, anti gay, religious organizations.  they don't anymore.


----------



## Alfalfa

martybegan said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> CFA has refused to announce sales data for the last 3 quarters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering they are a privately held company and not public, do they ever release sales figures?
Click to expand...


When it's in their interest to do so.


----------



## Unkotare

Alfalfa said:


> The company was donating to extreme right wing, anti gay, religious organizations.  they don't anymore.




Chick-Fil-A President Says They've Made No 'Concessions' To Same-Sex Marriage Supporters


----------



## Unkotare

Alfalfa said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chick Fil A never did discriminate!  That's what made the whole kerfluffle against them so silly.   They simply released a statement saying the company supported traditional marriage, just like Barilla did.   What gays have their panties in a wad about is traditional marriage, which is what they vehemently oppose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> # of gay franchisees...zero.
> 
> Number of gays in executive positions...zero.
Click to expand...




Are you looking for quotas now? For a group that makes up 3.5% of the population? That sure would make those out of that 3.5% who have business degrees/experience mighty wealthy.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Alfalfa said:


> Thanks for the Aug 2012 article...



Your welcome.

Funny how CFA released sales when they have no public reporting requirement.

Almost like they wanted to stick their finger in the eye of you Communists.....


----------



## Uncensored2008

Alfalfa said:


> When it's in their interest to do so.



Or when they want to tweak you Commies.....


----------



## Alfalfa

Uncensored2008 said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the Aug 2012 article...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your welcome.
> 
> Funny how CFA released sales when they have no public reporting requirement.
> 
> Almost like they wanted to stick their finger in the eye of you Communists.....
Click to expand...


Many private companies, particularly ones the size of CFA, periodically release sales figures.

Of course, they are usually selective and spun.  When CFA releases new sales figures, I'll unspin the for you.

But I will give you a spoiler, the most important figure is called "same store sales".  Most companies can tout "increased sales" based on nothing more than price increases and new store openings...even when product sales are down.


----------



## bodecea

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with as many conservatives as possible eating at Chick-fil-a all day long...every day.   Go have some more.
> 
> 
> I will pass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your Mickey Dees....
> 
> What's funny is that McDonalds has supported the far left since the 60's - but as a reward, that same left now attacks them...
> 
> It just goes to show, Communists have no loyalty, no integrity, no class. They will fuck you the second they get an opportunity.
> 
> McDonald's Thompson deflects wage criticism - Chicago Tribune
Click to expand...


Don't do the Scottish restaurant either.  In fact, with about once a month exception, we do just fine without fast food.....tho Rubios is my first choice when we do go...followed by Chipolte.


----------



## martybegan

Alfalfa said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> CFA has refused to announce sales data for the last 3 quarters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering they are a privately held company and not public, do they ever release sales figures?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When it's in their interest to do so.
Click to expand...


So, how often did they do it in the past? You try to imply that they aren't releasing them due to the gay kerfluffle, yet that may not be the case at all, as they are not required to, nor are they required to follow any specific accounting procedures due to their not being a public company.

I other words, you are trying to make crap up once again, and blowing hot air out your mouth (and probably your ass at the same time).

and you are still a rep turned off pussy.


----------



## Unkotare

Uncensored2008 said:


> Enjoy your Mickey Dees....
> 
> What's funny is that McDonalds has supported the far left since the 60's - but as a reward, that same left now attacks them...
> 
> It just goes to show, Communists have no loyalty, no integrity, no class. They will fuck you the second they get an opportunity.






[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWfaiTLPUKQ]Leo Getz - They Fuck You At The Drive Through - YouTube[/ame]


----------

